# Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 - Tournament Discussion (Wii)



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Greetings fellow Wii owners and DBZ lovers. This is a place to discuss how we'll hold a future tournament of DBZ: BT3. Soon, we will determine who has been entitled 'World's Greatest Martial Artist' through hard work, focus and determination.

This is where we will discuss rules to use. I've come up with a few 
points.

1. Shall we have a 5v5 tournament?

2. Shall we use a point system? (Cred to Id for inspiration)


*Spoiler*: _Point system_ 



You start out with 100 points to select 5 characters with. (if we're using 5)

Each character cost a certain amount of points depending on how overpowered/underpowered they are.

Example:

Gogeta (SS4) = 50 points
Base Goku = 20 points
Super Vegeta = 25/30 points

So you will need to use your math skills to maximize the points you are able to spend. In other words, you don't need to use 100 points, just have 5 characters within a 100 points limit.


*Spoiler*: _Saiyan List_ 




*Low:*

Nappa - 10
Goten - 10
Kid Trunks - 10
Pan - 10
Kid Gohan - 20
Raditz - 10
Kid Goku - 10
Trunks (Sword) - 20

*Mid:*

Fighting Trunks - 20
Gohan - 20
Vegeta (Scouter) - 20
Goku Early - 20
Seripa -20
King Vegeta - 20
Bardock - 30
Turles - 20
Vegeta (Cell Saga) - 30

*High:*

Majin Vegeta - 40
GT Goku - 30
Mirai Gohan - 30
Super Saiyan 4 Vegeta - 30
Goku Mid - 30
Goku Late - 30
Broly - 40
Vegeta Late - 30
Gogeta - 40
Vegito - 40
Teen Gohan - 30
Gotenks - 40

*Highest:*

Super Saiyan 4 Gogeta - 50
Mystic Gohan - 40




*Spoiler*: _Evil List_ 



*Low:*

Saibamen - 10
Appule - 10
Demon King Piccolo - 20
Pilaf - 20
Frieza Soldier - 10
Cell Jr. - 20
Garlic Jr. - 20
Slug - 20
Cui - 10
Dodoria - 10
Zarbon - 20
Guldo - 10
Burter - 20
Mercenary Tao - 20
Cyborg Tao - 20
Tambourine - 20
Akuman -10
General Blue - 10
Spopovich - 20

*Mid:*

Dr wheelo - 20
Babidi -- 30
King cold - 30
Mecha Frieza - 20
Frieza - 30
Evil Buu - 30
Cooler - 30
Meta-Cooler - 20
Android 19 - 20
Dr. Gero - 20
Android 17 - 30
Jeice - 20
Captain Ginyu - 20
Dabura - 30
Salza - 20
Recoome - 20
Bojack - 30
Zangya 20

*High:*

Cell - 40
I Shenron - 40
Baby - 40
Janemba - 40
Android 13 - 30
Suu Shenron - 40

*Highest:*

Kid Buu - 50
Super 17 - 50
Super Buu - 50
Hirudegarn - 50



*Spoiler*: _Good List_ 



Krillin - 10
Yamcha - 10
Chiaotzu - 10
Namu - 20
Android 8 - 20
Chichi - 10
Yajirobi - 10
Grandpa Gohan - 10
Master Roshi - 20
Hercule - 10
Tapion - 20

*Mid:*

Pikkon - 20
Nail -20
Arale - 30
Piccolo early - 30
Tien - 20
Supreme Kai - 30
Videl - 20
Piccolo Late - 30
Android 18 - 20
Android 16 - 30

*High:*

Uub - 40
Fat Buu - 30

*Highest:*

None.




3. Are we allowed to use Z-Items? 

Only the following items are allowed:

Health
Defense

4. Will we ban certain characters because they are way too powerful?

No, but you aren't allowed to have more than one giant on each team, if he starts in normal form then you are not allowed to transform him into the wall form , transforming him while having another wall character in your team will result in loss by the person who transformed.

Walls = Tanks = Giants


What I really need help with:

Lots of contestants. 


​


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 12, 2007)

oozarus they seem like they are way powerful. It seems almost impossible for a regualr charcater to beat them without energy attacks. and they have and infinite attack sequence if they can get you in it. what eliminations. 

I liked the point system, but I had a different idea I had an idea about random battles or appointed matches being assigned for each player. Each loss points are deducted and each win vise versa. Each person starts with a certain number and if your points drop below a certain number you're out. but its just a theory. everyone else is cool to fight with/against from my point because characters choices for your squad are irrelevant if you cant use them well enough. we do agree on a 3 bar life to start with?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Great Apes or giants in general may be banned. By that rule, you are allowed the use of their normal forms but if you transform you are either disqualified or you have to change character and aren't allowed to use him?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 12, 2007)

that's cool. there really isnt any other characters that seem super destructive to me  really, but the fusions. they shouldnt be much trouble though cause if they are allowed everyone will have at least one on their squad evening things out.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

so are we saying DBZ:T3 is going to be online?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, it is going online.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

awsome can't wait for it... we could just have a normal tournment (without giants cause that would make it unfair) as in rounds


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

awsome... i'm 3times better than all my friends who own the game (or who have borrowed it from me) so i think i might have a chance in at least coming in the top 20


----------



## Nero (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> Great Apes or giants in general may be banned. By that rule, you are allowed the use of their normal forms but if you transform you are either disqualified or you have to change character and aren't allowed to use him?



due to the night and day system wouldn't that be fair is it?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

King_Bowser said:


> due to the night and day system wouldn't that be fair is it?



Are the stages mixed as night and day? If so, we're gonna have to ban anyone that can transform into a giant.


----------



## Nero (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> Are the stages mixed as night and day? If so, we're gonna have to ban anyone that can transform into a giant.



well im not sure but i think it has a time system that a batle would start in day or night time and that it would turn night or day slowly


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Is there any way you can an article or something about this?

Also, I will need a lot of help put each character in different tiers (points)


----------



## Nero (Jul 12, 2007)

> In addition to the unprecedented number of characters and improved Wii control system, the environments have also been enhanced to feature day and night stages. The power of the moon in the night stages gives players additional ways to transform their characters and lets fans recreate some of their favorite memories from the show.



from Gamershell.com


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

It's basically a question on how you interpret it. It's either:

1. Simply means graphical wise, that things look slightly different.
2. Or that it changes, like you said.

The way they say "The power of the moon in the night stages" might imply that one stage actually has two stages (day and light)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm all up for the tournament. Although my mind is still a bit cloudy from the meds I'm taking at the moment so I probably wouldn't be able to add anything of value to the tourny set-up or rules discussions. But what I will say is that I like the premise of this tournament and it's certainly something I look forward to participating once it comes out. 

My second online Wii title


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Glad to have you on board Kira.  Once the registration page is made (after the game is out of course) you will have to post your Friend Codes along with your team so it's all in one place.

Also, since you are a mod and all, is it possible to give out some special reward?


----------



## Nero (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> It's basically a question on how you interpret it. It's either:
> 
> 1. Simply means graphical wise, that things look slightly different.
> 2. Or that it changes, like you said.
> ...



well ,we will find out when there is more info released to the public i guess   anyways i'm up for a wii tournement in BT: 3


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2007)

If I get this game then I'll definitely join this tournament.





death-child said:


> so are we saying DBZ:T3 is going to be online?


On the Wii, it will be.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Updated the first post some things I need help with, at the bottom.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 12, 2007)

Wait this one has online capabilities???!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> Glad to have you on board Kira.  Once the registration page is made (after the game is out of course) you will have to post your Friend Codes along with your team so it's all in one place.
> 
> Also, since you are a mod and all, is it possible to give out some special reward?


What reward do you have in mind? All I can think of is perhaps a custom user-title (with Admin approval). 



Vyse said:


> Wait this one has online capabilities???!!



Yes, it has been confirmed that the Wii version will have online play while the PS2 version will come with a bonus fusion disc.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

Just like in Pokemon, there are uber characters, we should try to ban them out. And the weak ones like Mr. Satan, etc.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 12, 2007)

#1 on the ban list is ssj4 Gogeta


----------



## Nero (Jul 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yes, it has been confirmed that the Wii version will have online play while the PS2 version will come with a bonus fusion disc.



(is also planning on getting an PS2 version) so the ps2 version isnt going to be online?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> What reward do you have in mind? All I can think of is perhaps a custom user-title (with Admin approval).



It may be a bit early to plan that far ahead yet. There are a lot of other things that needs to be settled.

Anyways, did Id go to you mods/admins with some sort of idea? If so, what came out of it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> It may be a bit early to plan that far ahead yet. There are a lot of other things that needs to be settled.
> 
> Anyways, did Id go to you mods/admins with some sort of idea? If so, what came out of it?



If he did, I'm not aware of it.



King_Bowser said:


> (is also planning on getting an PS2 version) so the ps2 version isnt going to be online?



No, only the Wii will support online play. Which makes it very easy for me, but I'm tempted to also get the PS2 version just to get the bonus fusion disc xDD


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

I was thinking either give him/her that special title or maybe change the color of his/her rep if possible? Should be pretty unique.

Now, does anyone wanna make a tier list with me?


----------



## Nero (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> I was thinking either give him/her that special title or maybe change the color of his/her rep if possible? Should be pretty unique.



well i think that would be a MAJOR award but i don't think the admins will approve this


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

Hmm, what about a Saga tournament?
Like this:
Saiyajin Saga Tournament(Only Saiyajin Saga Characters)
Frieza Saga Tournaent(Only Frieza Saga Chaacters)
etc.
etc.

We'll do one tournament at a time, and of course ban the Ubers and Joke Characters.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Hmm, what about a Saga tournament?
> Like this:
> Saiyajin Saga Tournament(Only Saiyajin Saga Characters)
> Frieza Saga Tournaent(Only Frieza Saga Chaacters)
> ...


The thing about this idea is that it would take an immense amount of time to register and all that for each tournament. I say it's an all-rounder using the points system but I will need help to set it up. :amazed

If there are 4 teams in each cell (see page 1 for reference) everyone will at least have 4 matches (3 matches in the cell, and minimum 1 in the A or B-Finals.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

Ah, I thought it was going to be 1 on 1, the fast way.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

I wanna be in. Although this is a fighter not pokemon and here skill plays a much greater role than what the game allows you. I can easily own gogeta ssj4 (of a pretty much equally skilled friend) with picollo....actually ki-wise and melee-wise regular gogeta is better than ssj4.  The point system is smart but we'd have to come to an agreement about each and every char and how much points they're worth. As for Z items....we'll have to see how they'll work in meteor but i'm up for anything...they never affected the game much for me...only shortened or delayed matches but never affected the result  .


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 12, 2007)

Just to throw this out there for consideration...

I disapprove of the use of items, however sometimes they can be used for good. Such as maxing out each character's health for balance purposes...


----------



## Nero (Jul 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Just to throw this out there for consideration...
> 
> I disapprove of the use of items, however sometimes they can be used for good. Such as maxing out each character's health for balance purposes...



thats like playing UT2004 without shield,and Vials...Items are in the game so i say leave it in  

btw:



> Sticky this shit!


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

I believe we should apply blue Potaras, or in worst case scenario, only health and defense to the max.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

YES! Just saw some trailers from E3 and looks like they brought back the in-game transformations from the Budokai series(not Tenkaichi).


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Health and Defense would be best.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> I believe we should apply blue Potaras, or in worst case scenario, only health and defense to the max.



I though of it too...health defense and ki actually....the precentages would be the same (aka how much faster one char charges compared to another) but the general charge time will be cut down = less downtime = funner and faster matches.




Taichi said:


> YES! Just saw some trailers from E3 and looks like they brought back the in-game transformations from the Budokai series(not Tenkaichi).



Lol they've been in since sparking 2....you're like 1.5 year behind on your info XD.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Unless you're some power crazy person (SSj3 Goku)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> I was thinking either give him/her that special title or maybe change the color of his/her rep if possible? Should be pretty unique.
> 
> Now, does anyone wanna make a tier list with me?



I could help with the tier. I'll be getting sparking meteor (the japanese version) for my ps2 and that'll be a bunch of weeks/months before the US wii version so i'll be able to get info about tiers of chars in this game (judging based on sparking 2 wouldn't be as accurate)

Oh and if you guys didn't know...GT kid goku is in on this one  .


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

It all depends on how the new system will work. There could be different kinds of Potaras that might be of better use. But as it stands now, these are the rules I've come up with.

We ban giants
Ban SS4 Gogeta?
ONLY Health, Defence and maybe Ki as Z-Items. Also, how about Speed? Just no yellows.
We use the Point System, but I will need several of you to help me make a list.
5v5 battles
Pre-chosen battlefields for each specific round.

Anything else?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I could help with the tier. I'll be getting sparking meteor (the japanese version) for my ps2 and that'll be a bunch of weeks/months before the US wii version so i'll be able to get info about tiers of chars in this game (judging based on sparking 2 wouldn't be as accurate)
> 
> Oh and if you guys didn't know...GT kid goku is in on this one  .



You'll get more experienced than the rest of us then.  But yeah, I could sure need the help. PM your MSN (if you have one) and we can start discussing.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> It all depends on how the new system will work. There could be different kinds of Potaras that might be of better use. But as it stands now, these are the rules I've come up with.
> 
> We ban giants
> Ban SS4 Gogeta?
> ...



Maybe allow 1 wall char per team....because some that transform to apes are really fun and good as normal chars. I say we don't ban anyone but instead make tiers and allow only 1 char of the high tiered ones. (ssj4 gogeta kid buu etc). 

And battlefields are unimportant..just ban the budokai stage cause ringouts are gay.




Goku said:


> You'll get more experienced than the rest of us then.  But yeah, I could sure need the help. PM your MSN (if you have one) and we can start discussing.


Lol i always got the JP versions of sparking games...i just love the classic dbz music they got and i don't like waiting months to get a weaker version of the same thing (plus i know some japanese so it works fine for me) This wii version will be the 1st usa one i've ever bough and that's cause of the online and cause wii doesn't have a wii-loader out yet.

I don't use msn for...complicated reasons...we could do it via PM here...or even on this thread so other people can have an input also...i'm up for anything.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Maybe allow 1 wall char per team....because some that transform to apes are really fun and good as normal chars. I say we don't ban anyone but instead make tiers and allow only 1 char of the high tiered ones. (ssj4 gogeta kid buu etc).
> 
> And battlefields are unimportant..just ban the budokai stage cause ringouts are gay.



World Martial Arts Tournament stage is so cheap. Yeah, it should be banned (ironically) from tournament play.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah sure, we could do it in PMs, and then we post a half-finished list here later for further input?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Giants as In Oozaru? K.  Whta about banning Self Destruct moves?  Like what Chiatzou does.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

J-san said:


> Giants as In Oozaru? K.  Whta about banning Self Destruct moves?  Like what Chiatzou does.



We may allow one giant for each team (if they want) And Self Destruct moves only hurt the one doing it as your HP reduces to 1.

And giants = Great Apes, Slug, Hirudegarn, Janemba, Garlic Jr? etc.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> Yeah sure, we could do it in PMs, and then we post a half-finished list here later for further input?



Alright that works.


@j: Selfdestructing rushes never do all that great damage and eat the users entire health , also they are fired in sparking mode thus you should already be expecting and be able to defend against em. (and lol at even allowing chaitzu to get *close* to sparking mode)



Goku said:


> We may allow one giant for each team (if they want) And Self Destruct moves only hurt the one doing it as your HP reduces to 1.
> 
> And giants = Great Apes, Slug, Hirudegarn, Janemba, Garlic Jr? etc.



And LSSJ Broly . Basically walls (chars that don't flinch if hit by low power lvl chars)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

Ban movie characters, IMO. They're just too strong/unique/strange/weak.

Joke Characters like Videl and Satan, etc.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Alright that works.
> 
> And LSSJ Broly . Basically walls (chars that don't flinch if hit by low power lvl chars)



Doesn't 100% Freeza have that power either?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Nah, 100% Frieza isn't a tank. He's struck back when hit by the regulars.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

J-san said:


> Doesn't 100% Freeza have that power either?



No , he does not.




Taichi said:


> Ban movie characters, IMO. They're just too strong/unique/strange/weak.
> 
> Joke Characters like Videl and Satan, etc.



That makes no sense.....movie chars are not more strong/unique/strange/weak than non-movie chars and why them being that is a negative thing? Being unique is a great thing and it would be stupid to ban someone for that. With the tier we'll work out we plan on not banning anyone but still preventing people to use only too strong chars. If you can't beat just one char maybe try to evolve your play than banning him for whatever reason.

(also videl can kick serious ass....her rushes are uber abusable)


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No , he does not.



Hah, I need to play more Tenkaichi 2 *Pops in Wii and Plays*


----------



## TheWon (Jul 12, 2007)

Not to good at Part 2, but I do want to take part in this. Here is my FC
4304-0845-8566-8280 If you guys want to add me. Just to exchange Anime and Video Pics. I also currently have Pokemon Battle and will be getting MS Charged at the end of this month.

Please PM your Fc if you add me so I can do the same. Thank You


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

What about Omega Shenron? Should he be banned?

Haven't played with him since Budokai 3, don't know about his updates.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

When I played against him on the hardest level in game and whooped his ass he didn't seem that imbalanced to me.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Taichi said:


> What about Omega Shenron? Should he be banned?
> 
> Haven't played with him since Budokai 3, don't know about his updates.


Omega shenron is but mere Chuunin Level

EDIT:  What about SSj4 Gogeta?  Being the Strongest In-Game character and all.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

So Custom Characters won't be banned? I think it'd be easier just to use the Normal ones.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

Taichi said:


> What about Omega Shenron? Should he be banned?
> 
> Haven't played with him since Budokai 3, don't know about his updates.



Pleas please...please don't base any opinions about the sparking games if you developed those opinions from the budokai games...they're made from 2 totally different companies and are 2 entirelly different games about the same anime. 


And as previously said Super Ishenron is mediocre at best....although that may change in sparking meteor.




J-san said:


> Omega shenron is but mere Chuunin Level
> 
> EDIT:  What about SSj4 Gogeta?  Being the Strongest In-Game character and all.



SSJ2 gogeta is better imo....he'll be high tier so if you wanna use him you'd have to make your team a bit weaker in general.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Taichi said:


> So Custom Characters won't be banned? I think it'd be easier just to use the Normal ones.



But then we'd be whooped by somke character who has naturally high blue HP, whne we have yellow :\


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

Then ban them!


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Then ban them!



But it would be an unfair to ban someone because they used a Naturally strong Character (Exaple:Like they have... Broly and you have Saibaman)


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Taichi said:


> So Custom Characters won't be banned? I think it'd be easier just to use the Normal ones.



We will most likely allow Health, Defense, Ki and maybe Speed as a Custom Version.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

Hmm, okay then. Guess that seems somewhat fair.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku if you need any help I would love to help you with what u need, and I will also be entering...


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

I might need your help later Zero. Discussing something with Dreikoo now that will be announced here soon.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 12, 2007)

thats cool then...


----------



## Birkin (Jul 12, 2007)

Alright, this is the Saiyan Points Cost list:


*Spoiler*: _List_ 



Low:

Goten
Kid Trunks
Pan
Kid Gohan
Raditz
Kid Goku
Trunks (Sword)
Future Trunks

Mid:

Gohan
Vegeta (Scouter)
Nappa
Majin Vegeta
Bardock
Turles
Vegeta (Cell Saga)

High:

Super Saiyan 4 Goku (Somewhere between High and Mid)
Super Saiyan 4 Vegeta (Somewhere between High and Mid)
Goku
Broly
Vegeta (2nd Form)
Gogeta
Vegito

Highest:

Super Saiyan 4 Gogeta
Mystic Gohan


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Now to determine the exact cost.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 12, 2007)

HEy guys! You might want to read this.


This part right here is interesting

"In addition to its control scheme, the Wii version is also unique in that it will support online play. Some of the details here are being kept under wraps as things are still be worked out, but we do know that there will be a rankings system in place. There won't be fight lobbies or tournaments available, however."


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 12, 2007)

whats sucks is that they are making long combos enabled by only using one button. thats doesnt leave much room for improvement if its only 1 button for along combo. i dont want it to be a button masher, and no fight lobbies or tournaments either. -tears


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol they've been in since sparking 2....you're like 1.5 year behind on your info XD.




Well please, enlighten me on how you do it, I've rented the game for a couple days and played through story mode and never once could I do an in-game transformation, they were all pre-set. I also played some Multiplayer but still, no in-game transformations.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Well please, enlighten me on how you do it, I've rented the game for a couple days and played through story mode and never once could I do an in-game transformation, they were all pre-set. I also played some Multiplayer but still, no in-game transformations.



If you're referring to sparking neo (tenkaichi 2 for usa) you press r3 for the transformations. Up and r3 for directly going to second transformation and right anr r3 for directly going to 3rd form if possible. Down and r3 is for going back to the base from. Also each transformation uses 1 favorite orb.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

Is that the same as with PS2 controls?(That's the one I had)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Is that the same as with PS2 controls?(That's the one I had)



Yes i got the ps2 one also...the wii controller doesn't even have a r3 button.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 12, 2007)

If someone uses a Highly powerful character shouldnt there be a handy-cap?

like they can only have a certain amount of Z-items compared to others? I love kid Goku btw 

even though i will loose i will probably use him


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

Vyse said:


> If someone uses a Highly powerful character shouldnt there be a handy-cap?
> 
> like they can only have a certain amount of Z-items compared to others? I love kid Goku btw
> 
> even though i will loose i will probably use him



We'll have a point system so that if someone uses a very strong char the rest of his team will be of weaker ones or even he'll have less than the regular 5 in his team. And if you like kid goku then you could use GT kid goku...i assure you he'll be far from weak. (he may even get the universal genki dama...)


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 12, 2007)

should they? because everyone might have a super powerful character... I love using Tapion


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

Goku you should put the list on the first post

Also does the Goku count for his SS forms as well (apart for 4)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> should they? because everyone might have a super powerful character... I love using Tapion



It's all in the strategy....someone may just have 2 verry strong chars instead of 5 but that doesn't guarantee victory against 5 balanced weaker ones. (and tapion is fun but way weak sadly....he has cool moves and all but they don't have much bang behind em  )




death-child said:


> Goku you should put the list on the first post
> 
> Also does the Goku count for his SS forms as well (apart for 4)



Yes every char is seen as his best transformation.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

cool... could you have a team of the same charater (sorry for the Q's i just can't wait for the game and make an awsome team)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

death-child said:


> cool... could you have a team of the same charater (sorry for the Q's i just can't wait for the game and make an awsome team)



No prob lol.

No the game doesn't allow you to select say goku 2 times...but you could have gogeta and vegetto and goku and vegeta all in the same team...although you wouldn't be allowed to fuse goku and vegeta since you already have their fusions in your team.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

k that's cool thanx for the info


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah, Tapion's sword swings may be slow, but I've put in enough practice with him. I would still have 100 seconds to win even if his attacks dont do alot


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> yeah, Tapion's sword swings may be slow, but I've put in enough practice with him. I would still have 100 seconds to win even if his attacks dont do alot



Imo the trick to being good in any fighter in general is to be good with pretty much all the chars available and just be a bit better with the ones you like the best. That way you've played everyone and you know what he does best what he doesn't do so good his weak points and how to fight against him. Just playing with the chars you like may make you a bit better than the guy who just played say Tapion just so much but unless that guy actually uses Tapion also you'd be at a disadvantage.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

We don't have to use Saiyajins do we? I'm planning on using Nail and Kurrin.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

you said it dreikoo


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 12, 2007)

I think so for the Sayain Saga tourny


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Kuririn? lol

You better off using Cui, Kuririn is weak.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 12, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Imo the trick to being good in any fighter in general is to be good with pretty much all the chars available and just be a bit better with the ones you like the best. That way you've played everyone and you know what he does best what he doesn't do so good his weak points and how to fight against him. Just playing with the chars you like may make you a bit better than the guy who just played say Tapion just so much but unless that guy actually uses Tapion also you'd be at a disadvantage.




I think u misunderstood. I like playing with tapion because I already played with all the characters and I like him best. I should know his weaknesses alonng with everyone else's. when training with someone i thinks its best to fight the same perosn therefeore u find out his weaknesses and advantages at the same time. Just because i choose to fight with Tapion doesnt mean i dont know how to be a good fighter just because he may be weaker than some of the other charcaters


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

Nah we don't have to use only sayans...it's just that me and goku only did those so far .


@Goku: You got that PM about the points of each char ? The site has had a bunch of errors so i'm not sure if it was received but i'm sure i sent it.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 12, 2007)

hirudegan's banned to right?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 12, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> hirudegan's banned to right?



Nothing will be banned...stuff will be assigned to tiers. And we haven't gotten to hildegarn yet....we've only done sayans so far. Once we do something else goku will post the official list. If somethign is not posted it is in a "coming soon" state.


----------



## Monna (Jul 13, 2007)

This is cool.

I usualy play as Pan. I dunno why though...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 13, 2007)

This makes me wish I had a Wii with a copy of Tenkaichi 3


----------



## Birkin (Jul 13, 2007)

I will post the official Saiyan list on the first page under Point System with the costs. Thanks to Dreikoo for helping out.

Also note that the last transformation might actually not be the most powerful, that's why we've put it like this.


----------



## Nero (Jul 13, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> This is cool.
> 
> I usualy play as Pan. I dunno why though...



well, as far as i know Pan is the weakest char in the whole game XD


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

She is? I thought it was.......oh wait your right


----------



## Birkin (Jul 13, 2007)

Nah, Hercule's weaker.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 13, 2007)

Hands on from Kotuka

Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 Hands On
You might recall that I really enjoyed Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2 for the Nintendo Wii back when it launched with the system last November. There were a few minor annoyances with the game, such as having to keep your Wiimote pointed at the screen at all times, but for the most part it was an excellent fighting experience for the fledgling system, whether or not you like DBZ (I don't.) Here at E3 I managed to get some hands-on time with the next iteration of the series for the Wii, Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3, and it looks to improve on the last game in nearly every way, while adding a first for DBZ console games...online play.

Yes, the Wii does have an online component to it folks, and Atari is looking to prove it in a big way with Tenkaichi 3, which means that I won't have to settle for getting my ass handed to me by my nephew when there are so many other people out there ready to kick my butt into mountainsides again and again. 

My main problem with the last game has been completely done away with, replacing the weird screen-in and out component for super moves with simple motion controls, which allow you to still look like a badass without looking like a badass with an unhealthy obsession with a little circle floating obtrusively in the middle of your screen. It felt very and fluid while still allowing for a range of motion wide enough to 'accidentally' smack your opponent in the face with your control should they start to win. 

The rest is really more of what the fans of the series want. There are now over 150 characters to unlock via the relatively complex fusion system from the last title, with 30 fighting arenas to keep things fresh. The graphics look a bit sharper but overall there doesn't seem to be too much more in the way of tweaks, and honestly that's fine with me. My one major problem has been addressed, and the addition of online fighting is just icing on the cake, as long as it, you know...works. We'll find out for sure this holiday season! *keeps fingers crossed


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 13, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Hands on from Kotuka
> 
> Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 Hands On
> You might recall that I really enjoyed Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2 for the Nintendo Wii back when it launched with the system last November. There were a few minor annoyances with the game, such as having to keep your Wiimote pointed at the screen at all times, but for the most part it was an excellent fighting experience for the fledgling system, whether or not you like DBZ (I don't.) Here at E3 I managed to get some hands-on time with the next iteration of the series for the Wii, Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3, and it looks to improve on the last game in nearly every way, while adding a first for DBZ console games...online play.
> ...



This sounds like it could be one of the fighting best games of all time. I can't wait to fight all of you when the time comes.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 13, 2007)

Since we have put all the Saiyans in tiers we will start with the remaining good guys left. But not yet, as I'm busy this evening.


----------



## JokerZZZ (Jul 13, 2007)

Im the ultimate smasher 

When I pick Frieza...no1 can stop me 
So the 3rd one will have an online mode.


Awesome.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 13, 2007)

Hell I like to play with Tien and Cell,I dont like to use the ultimate of tien because is too cheap.About Cell life absorbion and can transform as the same level of a ssj2 thats awesome.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 13, 2007)

Question: what do we do with the extra points left over from selecting charcaters. Can we use them towards an extra life bar or an extra z-item or something, cause i dont think everyone will use all their points up.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 13, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> Question: what do we do with the extra points left over from selecting charcaters. Can we use them towards an extra life bar or an extra z-item or something, cause i dont think everyone will use all their points up.



Already been discussed. This is what we decided on.

You have 100 points but you don't have to use them all. Each character can have "Health", "Defense", "Ki" and "Speed" items on them. 

If you get extra points after your character picks, you don't get any extra advantages. Also, if one character costs 50, another 40, and one 10 you can only have those 3 characters if that benefits your tactic.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

hmm thats cool i like the setup


----------



## Shogo Kawada (Jul 13, 2007)

this is sweet, I read every post and I/m definitely joining. I must go get a little practice playing tenkaichi 2!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's the list of sayans as well as their points....i've started working on the rest of the good guys and i'm waiting for goku to reply so we can finish it.



Goten10
Kid Trunks10
Pan10
Kid Gohan20
Raditz10
Kid Goku10
Trunks (Sword)20
Future Trunks20

Mid:

Gohan20
Vegeta (Scouter)30
Nappa20
Majin Vegeta30
Bardock30
Turles20
Vegeta (Cell Saga)20

High:

Super Saiyan 4 Goku (Somewhere between High and Mid)40
Super Saiyan 4 Vegeta (Somewhere between High and Mid)30
Goku30
Broly30
Vegeta (2nd Form)40
Gogeta40
Vegito30
Teen Gohan30
Highest:

Super Saiyan 4 Gogeta50
Mystic Gohan50


Once he's back goku will update the points on the first page but i posted it here so people wondering could see.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

hmm sounds good.....oh yah i never said i was joining........so i will say it now.

Btw you all are going down!


----------



## Nero (Jul 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> Already been discussed. This is what we decided on.
> 
> You have 100 points but you don't have to use them all. Each character can have "Health", "Defense", "Ki" and "Speed" items on them.
> 
> If you get extra points after your character picks, you don't get any extra advantages. Also, if one character costs 50, another 40, and one 10 you can only have those 3 characters if that benefits your tactic.



well it sounds done nicely   yhe only thing thats rest is the rest of the tier list...and waiting till the game comes out offcourse  ...so we can finish the tier list


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2007)

King_Bowser said:


> well it sounds done nicely   yhe only thing thats rest is the rest of the tier list...and waiting till the game comes out offcourse  ...so we can finish the tier list



I'll be getting the japanese version (that's why i took so much of a part in the so far tiers  ) that comes out a few weeks or month before the usa wii version so i'll be able to produce the final tier list some time before the game is out so don't worry about it at all. 

There's a chance with the new moves and stuff that some chars will change tiers so don't be surprised if it happens   .


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

hmm so you get to practice early 

hahaha.....................i dont need practice...i am that good

jk not really i suck.haha


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2007)

Vyse said:


> hmm so you get to practice early
> 
> hahaha.....................i dont need practice...i am that good
> 
> jk not really i suck.haha



Actually since the ps2 controls will be different than the wii ones i won't get that much of a bonus. And i always got the Jp games...i'm not doing something extra this time around....sparking 3 for the wii will be the first non-JP game i bough since budokai 2.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 13, 2007)

if its a tournament, count me in.

when will it happen?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

when it is released....or maybe like a month after....


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2007)

Prolly a few weeks after the game is out the tourney will start...it may hold a bit if there's not enough participants but that's like 5 months or more ahead so don't worry about it yet lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

Didn't Gamefaqs say the game is coming in Nov? Wonder if that's true because if so, that's going to be bad. >.< Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Didn't Gamefaqs say the game is coming in Nov? Wonder if that's true because if so, that's going to be bad. >.< Super Mario Galaxy.



I don't know but that would make sence..since japan (me) gets is at the 4-10th of October.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

hmmm i want more combos in 3


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 13, 2007)

cool, I got it. Is there any other secret things that we need to know about?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> cool, I got it. Is there any other secret things that we need to know about?



Secret as what? I don't really get what you mean lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

I hope we can atleast get 16 people, make the tournament more even.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Secret as what? I don't really get what you mean lol.



like if you win all your matches in a green bar you get something. or a wild card drawing so if you were eliminated earlier and teh tounament is uneven u can be brought back in. just those type of things.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 13, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> like if you win all your matches in a green bar you get something. or a wild card drawing so if you were eliminated earlier and teh tounament is uneven u can be brought back in. just those type of things.



Already thought of that. We'll have two main tournaments (A and B-Finals) ah well.. it's on the first page.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 13, 2007)

I read that part. I thought It was just 2 parts of the same tournament. I thought you planned on having 32 + participants. I didn't know it was 2 tournaments


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't think 32 people even have Wiis on this forum.


I still say put a ban on SSJ4 Gogeta, he just. Outclasses everyone else by far.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I still say put a ban on SSJ4 Gogeta, he just. Outclasses everyone else by far.



No he doesn't. I can own you anytime with him with piccolo or M-gohan or broly. (slow ki charge = death)


----------



## Birkin (Jul 13, 2007)

The lists are now finished (unless we forgot someone) and these may differ when BT3 comes out. Also, the new characters will be added.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 13, 2007)

its just his bigbang kamehameha that does the most damage. everything else about him is beatable. I always show him what a brave heart can do


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> The lists are now finished (unless we forgot someone) and these may differ when BT3 comes out. Also, the new characters will be added.



Don't worry i did a big check (with sparking neo on) so i'm sure we got everyone.

 Nice working with ya goku  .


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 13, 2007)

isnt facing hirudegan just like fighting an oozaru?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2007)

Goku i just spotted 1 thing we should change about the rules.

The "No, but you aren't allowed to have more than one giant on each team, even if he starts in normal form" part should imo be "No, but you aren't allowed to have more than one giant on each team, if he starts in normal form then you are not allowed to transform him into the wall form , transforming him while having another wall character in your team will result in loss by the person who transformed" .


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 13, 2007)

^^^ I like that rule. So we are allowed to have 1 giant on the team?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 13, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> ^^^ I like that rule. So we are allowed to have 1 giant on the team?




Yes 1 giant per team is allowed.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No he doesn't. I can own you anytime with him with piccolo or M-gohan or broly. (slow ki charge = death)



Hah, I'll take you on that.

REMOVE WALLS! I don't want to use them and I'll probably have to cheap my way to win if my opponent does.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 13, 2007)

this is going to be awesome. I cant wait for it to start


----------



## K-deps (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey guys. Would it be ok if i join this tourney. The past few days my friends and I have played hours and hours of DBZ:T2.

Also I think we should start the tourney a few weeks after release because
1. Super Mario Galaxy
2. To learn all the new things to this game being that its different in some ways... i think.

We should start makin sign up lists soon


Looks like ill be pickin up my WiFi USB connector sooner then I expected.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 14, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Hey guys. Would it be ok if i join this tourney. The past few days my friends and I have played hours and hours of DBZ:T2.
> 
> Also I think we should start the tourney a few weeks after release because
> 1. Super Mario Galaxy
> ...



Sure you can join .

And all you said are pretty much what we'll do...not exactly sure on the details since this thread began only days ago .

Just one one thing about your "2" : I'll be getting the japanese version of the game for the ps2 and that'll be a few weeks or month before the US wii release and i'm thinking of making a list of all the new things that are in meteor but not neo so newcomers will be able to join even if they got the game for only a few days.


----------



## Nero (Jul 14, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I hope we can atleast get 16 people, make the tournament more even.



we already have here more then 16 people with a wii   atleast if their not lying ofcourse


----------



## Xell (Jul 14, 2007)

Can't wait to own people on this. <=3


----------



## Birkin (Jul 14, 2007)

So you stumbled on this, Xell. 

And nice working with you too, Dreikoo


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2007)

Hell I have been training like mad since yesterday,you better not
understimate me.


----------



## Nero (Jul 14, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Hell I have been training like mad since yesterday,you better not
> understimate me.



meh dont uderestimate the changes in gameplay there can be in the next game


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2007)

King_Bowser said:


> meh dont uderestimate the changes in gameplay there can be in the next game



I will not,I found the new elements that are gonna be in the gameplay


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Blast Combo* - Players can now kick their opponent into the air and attack them again by quickly teleporting behind them. For example, if the player selects Goku, they can kick their opponent into the air, use Instant Transmission to quickly warp behind them while still being sent upwards, and use his Kamehameha to deal more damage to the opponent.

*Sonic Sway* - This technique simply allows the player to evade the opponents attacks. Since it takes longer for the attacker to get back into their fighting stance than it does the player dodging the attacks, the attacker is left with an open defense. The one evading can then quickly counter-attack their opponent. However, this feature only applies to physical attacks aimed for the upper part of the body; if the opponent aims for the player's legs, for example, they cannot evade the attacks.

*Z-Counter* - The ability to counter attacks by teleporting behind the enemy. This is a technique seen in the series many times.

*Z-Burst Dash* - An enhanced version of the dash attack from the previous game, this time the player can zig-zag to dodge attacks or surprise the enemy.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 14, 2007)

I was thinking of opening a 'Registration' thread 3-4 weeks after the game is released. (Who knows, the game might come out later over here) Also, we need to complete it first.

After I see we have enough teams I will open the official thread where I post the brackets, along with match-ups and dates.

I think this will be successfull.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 14, 2007)

You can count on me that I am in.


----------



## Nero (Jul 14, 2007)

you can count me in 2! so where are you from  Goku? Europe? Australia?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 14, 2007)

Europe, more specifically, Norway.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

hmm thats cool i know someone(personally) from Norway....i am from U.S...


----------



## Nero (Jul 14, 2007)

Goku said:


> Europe, more specifically, Norway.



big chanse we ar ein the same timezone


----------



## Birkin (Jul 14, 2007)

GMT +1?  5:30 right now?


----------



## Nero (Jul 14, 2007)

yeah the netherland calling here^^ (though i'm hardly dutch...)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2007)

King_Bowser said:


> we already have here more then 16 people with a wii   atleast if their not lying ofcourse



What? 20 people? Well, not all of them will get this game. Plus we could have another incidient like the one with Pokemon D/P when almost half the people were a no show.


----------



## Nero (Jul 14, 2007)

that really would be really sad


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

I will show Definatly!!

(as long as i am not scheduled for a match when in school)


----------



## Birkin (Jul 14, 2007)

Most of the battles will go from 5-6 somewhere if it's alright.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

thats good...then i will def. be free


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2007)

3-4 weeks after the game is released in Japan or NA?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 14, 2007)

Taichi said:


> 3-4 weeks after the game is released in Japan or NA?



Japan prolly...since i'll have enough info of the game for the tiers to be finalized etc. by then.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

how about 4 months after US release so it gives us "other countries" time to get the game and complete it


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 14, 2007)

death-child said:


> how about 4 months after US release so it gives us "other countries" time to get the game and complete it



No effin way lol.

We won't just have one tourney so you guys could join the 3rd or the 4th one. (4 months...wasn't england getting it on november or something? where do you live cause even when i lived in greece i got games same date and the british)


----------



## Birkin (Jul 14, 2007)

It all depends on when I get the game lol  Registrations will most likely start end-November.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No effin way lol.
> 
> We won't just have one tourney so you guys could join the 3rd or the 4th one. (4 months...wasn't england getting it on november or something? where do you live cause even when i lived in greece i got games same date and the british)



Aus... ok i thought the game wasn't coming out for like another year... lol i was wrong  .


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 15, 2007)

mhhh i want it now!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

Vyse said:


> mhhh i want it now!!!



We all do...my flare for sparking is revived...so i did a bit of practice....beat 5 of the best chars maxed out on all stats with uncustomed goku...a few times...then decided the game is way to easy and now i long for wifi play a bit more...i hope some of you guys can kick my ass seriously so that the flare will burn even hotter . (but tekken has shown me i don't really...."lose" on fighters...we'll see  )


----------



## Totitos (Jul 15, 2007)

I just kicked 5 max out characters using uncostume Vegeta of Saiyan Saga without using his ultimate.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 15, 2007)

I dont need to train....


----------



## Totitos (Jul 15, 2007)

You better,what happen if you are out of practice.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I just kicked 5 max out characters using uncostume Vegeta of Saiyan Saga without using his ultimate.



You're doing it on Very Hard correct?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 15, 2007)

Totitos said:


> You better,what happen if you are out of practice.



hahaa out of practice?  i am teh uber!


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

Totitos said:


> You better,what happen if you are out of practice.



some ppl are naturally good at being good. lol

i can go on for months without playing a game,

when i play it again, i play the same way i play when im in my own little SSJ mode

youve met your match with me dreikoo. this is different that JUS....

mhehe heh heh....


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> some ppl are naturally good at being good. lol
> 
> i can go on for months without playing a game,
> 
> ...



Yeah...only that i've had JuS for like 4 months as to sparking neo where i've had it since last october....but talk is cheap we'll only have to wait and see how hard it'll be for me to beat you  .

(btw that "being good" thing totally applies to me with fighters...(one of my friends called it my kekke genkai XD) i suppose playing hardcore tekken 2 and doing all the hard 12-20 key combos and all of kings multi-throws easilly at age 7-8 has hightened my psyche when it comes to fighters . )


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

ive had JUS for less time than you, and i ordered the same game off play asia when it came out. (although i had to go to my friends house cuz he's got a jap. wii)

but no matter..... i went to his house every day.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ive had JUS for less time than you, and i ordered the same game off play asia when it came out. (although i had to go to my friends house cuz he's got a jap. wii)
> 
> but no matter..... i went to his house every day.



Yes but the wii version came many months after the JP ps2 version...and even if you slept in your friend's house for 3 days and did nothing but play it's still not the same as having it your own and practicing...i know cause that's what we did with my friends (at my house ....the sushi-ya next door was verrrrrry happy that weekend XD) but once they left and i got maybe 3 hours of me time with the game i would totally own em ever since and this hasn't changed till today...even though they got the game and had all the time in the world with it   .


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

I got BT2 like... in April and I must say, hardest level goes down easily.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> some ppl are naturally good at being good. lol
> 
> i can go on for months without playing a game,
> 
> ...



I just did that today. I hadn't played that game in about half a year, and after the first 2 fights I ran threw the strongest charcaters with Tapion on the hardest level. It brought back old memories, but DBZ are some of the only games I am naturally great at. I used to teach my friends how to play so that I could beat them when they got good, but it still cant help to make sure my skills are honed to a vicious precision.


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2007)

Goku said:


> I got BT2 like... in April and I must say, hardest level goes down easily.



yeah the Singleplayer is just to easy but that was a problem with ALL the Budokai games in my eyes


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

King_Bowser said:


> yeah the Singleplayer is just to easy but that was a problem with ALL the Budokai games in my eyes



The closest thing to a challenge is:

Very Hard
1v5
They are level 100+, you are level 8.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

Goku said:


> The closest thing to a challenge is:
> 
> Very Hard
> 1v5
> They are level 100+, you are level 8.



And depending on what char you use...it can still be way easy. The hardest dbz game was B3 on z3 mode...that's the only part of B3 i like more then the sparking games actually ...it's difficulty.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

Name a character you believe is hard to do that with. For me, somehow, Teen Gohan is hard. >.>


----------



## Totitos (Jul 15, 2007)

Goku said:


> You're doing it on Very Hard correct?



Of course all the other levels are easy,really easy.
I have to say with Goku,I dont really use him.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

Yup, online play announced.

time warp lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

Goku said:


> Name a character you believe is hard to do that with. For me, somehow, Teen Gohan is hard. >.>



Lawl teen gohan owns..he has the multibeams for 2 of his B2s for only 2ki bars and has favorite moves that charge his ki or get him up and sparking and he's fast and he's sorta strong and his ultimate is a rush...how much more could you want ? XD

I suppose with any chars that have slow ki charge it would be harder to beat 5 maxed out opponents...because of the fatigue thing making charging really slow and ki-draining hits lethal . (ssj4 gogeta's main downfall)

With kid buu i can do it without getting touched .


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2007)

meh it still takes so long or the game to come out


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> I doubt it's the game, it's probably since it's online. They'll need to prepare it that it can work.



No , every game before this one came out around that date...and the ps2 version won't be online but it has the same release date as the wii version...so there  .


----------



## Totitos (Jul 15, 2007)

A question for all of you,which you consider the most annoying character in
the game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

Totitos said:


> A question for all of you,which you consider the most annoying character in
> the game.



Videl and androind 17 if they just spam rushes....and non-flying chars that drop down when i'm about to smash em to hell XD.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 15, 2007)

I have to say 100% power Frieza,he is always spam that death scythes attack and its really hard to avoid.


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Videl and androind 17 if they just spam rushes....and non-flying chars that drop down when i'm about to smash em to hell XD.



meh i hate 18 and Pan in the game they are very strange to fight and even stranger to fight with...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I have to say 100% power Frieza,he is always spam that death scythes attack and its really hard to avoid.



I really doubt he "spams" em seeing as how he has the lowest ki charge in the entire game....seriously he barely could use it 3 times a fight and that if he uses his 3 favorite point draining skill to get a free sparking blue energy bar..

Also those kienzan are very slow so if you fire a blast at him or just aura-dash up and forward real fast they're sure to miss...if you can't get em to hit the ground that is  .


----------



## Totitos (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry,I mean my costume Frieza also Videl she always spams rush attacks
you are not even in the ground when she is going to do another one.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

You know what's hateable? Android 18 SPAMMING Destructo Discs.


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2007)

what do you guys mean by spam? (sorry if im being noobish now)


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

Spamming = Doing nothing but cheap tricks all the time.

For instance: Android 18 recovers slightly. Each time it passes 2 or 3 ki bars she throws two Destructo Discs that are really hard to dodge.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 15, 2007)

That or she use bullet storm but thats easy to dodge.


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2007)

Goku said:


> Spamming = Doing nothing but cheap tricks all the time.
> 
> For instance: Android 18 recovers slightly. Each time it passes 2 or 3 ki bars she throws two Destructo Discs that are really hard to dodge.



yeah i know what you mean android 18 is REALLY annoying in the game


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

I dunno i've never had any trouble with her...i easilly dodge or even teleport away from her disks since they move slow and that other move is very inaccurate and only like 6 of the 10 beams hit you and if you block it that's very small damage. 

Much better than having a 8000 dmg doing rush done over and over and your only defense being the superguard that eats your ki but not your opponents allowing him to keep on spamming the rush untill you're out and then he nails you.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

The thing about Teen Gohan... a 20 combo barely does 10k damage and everything I try to use his second B2 the opponent is on my ass before I can finish. Trying to hit with Masenko is a joke unless you time it while he's charging an attack while flying towards you.

The UB is pretty nice but you never really have the time to charge them, and practicing melee attacks are always better.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 15, 2007)

I am more a melee user and you guys.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I am more a melee user and you guys.



I'm somewhat balanced....i'll start of melee and build my ki while i send you flying and then i'll put a sp attack here and there...maybe some small ki blasts as a distraction too. Or if the char has transformations or favorites that charge his ki then i'll mix and match my moves. (max charged stun gut punch for example followed by B2 or ultimate). Example...base broly with 2 fav orbs and bardock tag battle...Brolly uses his rush...once it ends he goes LSSJ and since he just got a full ki bar uses his new rush and after that instant team member change to bardock (bardock starts the battle with 3 ki bars) for his rush...result = 30-40 k in dmg .

As for teen gohan....how do you not get his multiblast out? Do you use it as a counter or something? Cause it's really a combo finisher-cherry on the top of the cake thing . As of his ultimate...i just use that 3 fav ball using move to give him a full ki bar...after that it's just a matter of time before someone gets fired .


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm bit of a balance really. Depends on the situation.



Dreikoo said:


> As for teen gohan....how do you not get his multiblast out? Do you use it as a counter or something? Cause it's really a combo finisher-cherry on the top of the cake thing . As of his ultimate...i just use that 3 fav ball using move to give him a full ki bar...after that it's just a matter of time before someone gets fired .


If I like smash him away and instantly do it he somehow gets through the line of fire dashing towards me.


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2007)

well im more of a long range battler...i mostly use melee when times runs out or when im winning...


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 15, 2007)

My style is simplistic at best. I do the standard 4-6 hit combo then send you flying somewhere then shoot you in the back. I do like using the small explosive wave alot though and the after image.


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> My style is simplistic at best. I do the standard 4-6 hit combo then send you flying somewhere then shoot you in the back. I do like using the small explosive wave alot though and the after image.



standart  , but it works....not against me ofcourse


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

im just all out combo freak. 

ssj4 gogeta was my best combo cuz he did the most damage.

but freiza can get more hits in.


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> im just all out combo freak.
> 
> ssj4 gogeta was my best combo cuz he did the most damage.
> 
> but freiza can get more hits in.



lolz yeah but everybody could do a good combo with goge


----------



## Totitos (Jul 15, 2007)

With my majin vegeta I give more than 20thousand of damage and by only using 20 combos.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 15, 2007)

King_Bowser said:


> standart  , but it works....not against me ofcourse



It may be standard, but it beats everyone else and it will do the same to you. You seem like a strong competitor. I hope I fight you in the first round so I can knock out a tough competitor. who do you like fighting with? I like using Tapion and Android #18. The only thing that I hat eabout her is the slow recharge of her bars, but its not a big problem.




"Shion" said:


> im just all out combo freak.
> 
> ssj4 gogeta was my best combo cuz he did the most damage.
> 
> but freiza can get more hits in.



he does alot of hits. How many hits can he do in a single combo? For him I just have to use all out comfusion tactics. constant movement works best with me when fighting against him. His bigbang kamehameha is brutal on the life though...If it hits


----------



## Kayo (Jul 15, 2007)

Damn I would really like to join this tournament but us Europeans will probably get much later than you guys


----------



## Nero (Jul 15, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> It may be standard, but it beats everyone else and it will do the same to you. You seem like a strong competitor. I hope I fight you in the first round so I can knock out a tough competitor. who do you like fighting with? I like using Tapion and Android #18. The only thing that I hat eabout her is the slow recharge of her bars, but its not a big problem.



well first of all thanx....i like to battle with guys like Pikkon and Janemba (never lost with Janemba on the wii version ) but on the other hand, dont get cocky  ....and we have still plenty of training to do before the tournement starts and i hope i will battle you  




Kayo said:


> Damn I would really like to join this tournament but us Europeans will probably get much later than you guys



meh Goku (the organiser of this whole thing) and me are both from europe 2 so dont worry


----------



## TheWon (Jul 15, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Damn I would really like to join this tournament but us Europeans will probably get much later than you guys



Ya but you guys always get extra with your version of the game. I wander what they could add? Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

For me kid buu > gogeta when it comes to combos....that ball attack he does chains many combos together easily...and if the combo is about to break you just fire his rush and keep on hitting...i can easily do perfect wins with him if i go heavy on melee...although i do like to do a warp-planet destroyer and that doesn't leave much room for combos .


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

Totitos said:


> With my majin vegeta I give more than 20thousand of damage and by only using 20 combos.



If we're thinking about the same combo, how does it do 20k without any Z-items?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

Goku said:


> If we're thinking about the same combo, how does it do 20k without any Z-items?



He could be talking about the endless hit combo he does when in max power mode or the 3 teleports combined with 3 rush smashes .


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

that move is so sick.... ohko!!!!^


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

Even that endless combo doesn't do shit against a 19 Defense character. Barely 6k


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 15, 2007)

that max power combo is hard to do in battle though. at least on the ps2 teh sb uttons the ps2 are spead out too far for my thumb to hit them both at the same time. like triangle and ex.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> that max power combo is hard to do in battle though. at least on the ps2 teh sb uttons the ps2 are spead out too far for my thumb to hit them both at the same time. like triangle and ex.



What combo are you talking about? Cause that combo i referred to only uses the square button not 2 buttons.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 15, 2007)

Something tells me the Wii is deadly much harder than the PS2 version.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

yes^

the time it takes for you to do a s.atk is longer to do than just a simple press of buttons...


----------



## K-deps (Jul 15, 2007)

Dang you guys seem really good. I need to get training. When i play with friends i dont even use any Z Items 

And i played a little DBZ Tenkaichi 1 on PS2....the game sucks. T2 is superior in every way!


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What combo are you talking about? Cause that combo i referred to only uses the square button not 2 buttons.



you've never looked at the combo list at the bottom of the skill list?  The game refers to it as the ultimate combo or something like that it may be max power combo.The list shows the strongest combos for the charcater that they can do almost at the very bottom of the list their is the ultimate combo. first it starts off with an energy rush then pressing 2 buttons at the exact time lauches your chacater into a series of about40-60 punches depending on how fast you can press square. Then you have to switch and press some other buttons and it lauches an all out energy attack. you have to be in full power mode to even start it off. Its difficult to start off because the timing after the rush has to be perfect.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

i dont think anyone looks at that^


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> you've never looked at the combo list at the bottom of the skill list?  The game refers to it as the ultimate combo or something like that it may be max power combo.The list shows the strongest combos for the charcater that they can do almost at the very bottom of the list their is the ultimate combo. first it starts off with an energy rush then pressing 2 buttons at the exact time lauches your chacater into a series of about40-60 punches depending on how fast you can press square. Then you have to switch and press some other buttons and it lauches an all out energy attack. you have to be in full power mode to even start it off. Its difficult to start off because the timing after the rush has to be perfect.



Oh that...that's not hard...but that's not what i was referring to. 

What i talked about was that some chars when in sparking mode if you just keep pressing square they do an infinite combo (regular speed combo not that mad rush you're talking about).

What you're talking about is basically : go into sparking mode , do a fast aura dash towards the opponent , press triangle till you hit him with a stun gut punch and after that tap square for many hits and once you see your sparking blue ki bar emptying you tap triangle 2 times and hold it down the second time to charge and fire a blast. (i could do all that from the first day i got the game...i can't understand what problems you have with it...)


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 16, 2007)

It took me a while to get that down I couldn't get my thumb to press the X and triangle button at the same time. It took a while for me to get to stretch my thumb.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

games seem so complicated.....

poor thumbs


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> It took me a while to get that down I couldn't get my thumb to press the X and triangle button at the same time. It took a while for me to get to stretch my thumb.



Dude...you don't need to press X and triangle together to do that, you press X and the dash key first and then hold down triangle after that (just do it before you are about to hit to your opponent).


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 16, 2007)

yeah..for some reason all my other fingers are long. people always tell me I have long fingers, but my thumb is the midget of the group, no offense. Its stubby.



Dreikoo said:


> Dude...you don't need to press X and triangle together to do that, you press X and the dash key first and then hold down triangle after that (just do it before you are about to hit to your opponent).



thanks. that meant I was doing all that extra work for nothing. o well thanks for making it easier.


----------



## Nero (Jul 16, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Dang you guys seem really good. I need to get training. When i play with friends i dont even use any Z Items
> 
> And i played a little DBZ Tenkaichi 1 on PS2....the game sucks. T2 is superior in every way!



doesnt say much there can change a lot in the next couple of months in your BT skill  



ZeroBelow said:


> yeah..for some reason all my other fingers are long. people always tell me I have long fingers, but my thumb is the midget of the group, no offense. Its stubby.



same problem here


----------



## Birkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok, I'm gonna get my ass handed to me in this tournament. I'm wondering something though, in this movie, what do you push on the Wii-Mote to execute the part at 3:28? I've done it twice by accident but I never got more than one punch in.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 16, 2007)

There. Fixed the link.

lol timewarp.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2007)

Goku said:


> Ok, I'm gonna get my ass handed to me in this tournament. I'm wondering something though, in


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry if this has been posted already, but will there be any limit set on rushes?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2007)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already, but will there be any limit set on rushes?



Nope , now rushes drain some ki even if they miss so it's not that abusable any more.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> The link doesn't work but even if it did i wouldn't know . I only got the ps2 version. I'll just get a classic wii controller for sparking meteor cause even though it'll be fun i doubt you can play as good with the motion sensing control as with the regular one.



I know I had the same problem. First I rented the game on the PS2 and I became awesome in it. I basically couldnt lose xD. It took me forever to get the wii controls. Maybe a classic controller will solve all my problems.
Thanks for accidently solving my problem 



Goku said:


> Ok, I'm gonna get my ass handed to me in this tournament. I'm wondering something though, in this movie, what do you push on the Wii-Mote to execute the part at 3:28? I've done it twice by accident but I never got more than one punch in.



Man this was a move I did on the PS2 version a lot but didnt know how to do in the Wii version. You could probably find it in the mode where u learn the moves in BT2


----------



## Birkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't be lame. Use the Wii-Mote + Nunchuck.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 16, 2007)

dang, goku u trying to make it hard for us


----------



## Birkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Not really. It will be more fair.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 16, 2007)

if everyoe uses a classic controller wont it be the same?


----------



## Jaga (Jul 16, 2007)

i so am getting this game so i wanna be in the tourny!


----------



## Birkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Not everyone has a classic controller.

Wii-Mote + Nunchuck it is!


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

.......we can't use GCN controllers???

......ok ok.... WHY???


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 16, 2007)

^^^
everyone has to be even.. no unfairness with easier controls.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Some people here are too imbalanced with a normal controller. They execute specials, combos, everything faster and it would be unfair for someone who uses a Wii-Mote and Nunchuck. I'm not trying to ruin it but in general it is fair and more challengable. Those who use a controller will most likely get to the A-Finals and duke it out which is not fun for others.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 16, 2007)

what if someone cheats..how will we know? Integrity doesnt hold up so well for everbody


----------



## Birkin (Jul 16, 2007)

This rule isn't finalized yet. But if someone launches a Kamehameha instanous after a smash, you're pretty sure they cheat.

Also, is there any way to see what Z-Items they use? If I happen to discover someone that cheats, disqualified from the tournament + Perm. ban.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't think there is.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyway, I never got any rep nor cred for that gif.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh shit, Sorry Goku.  I just did it


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2007)

Ya I think it's going to be hard to control the way people will play.

By the way here is a new video. Developer Walk through.


I wouldn't mind some reps for all these videos and articles. I have been linking. LOL!

Also in the video the developer states online wifi battles. God the game looks faster or maybe it's just SSJ4 Gogeta.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 16, 2007)

That gameplay is fucking win


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

NICE!^

thanks dude. the game looks like it has better style


----------



## Jazz (Jul 16, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> NICE!^
> 
> thanks dude. the game looks like it has better style



And the transformation sequence... AWESOME

Call me a Vegeta fan, but King Vegeta making the Moon to transform was too much too handle XD


----------



## TheWon (Jul 16, 2007)

Say Guys I have my own Nintendo Wi Fi Connection site. No this is not a chance to promote it so you guys will join. I just want to know if I can.

1. Post your tournament info there.
2. Post your FC list there once the game comes out.
3. Any tips you guys might share here.

Right now the game will just have a thread, but later might get it's on board.
Here is the link .
[Yoroshiku]​_Kekkaishi​_-​_25​_[22064792].avi


----------



## K-deps (Jul 16, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Ya I think it's going to be hard to control the way people will play.
> 
> By the way here is a new video. Developer Walk through.
> 
> ...



lol he said 150 prayable characters!! 


How are the specials going to be done now with no thingy on screen?
And anyone know all the new characters?

EDIT: Did he say the online was nationwide???
does that mean only online in the US?? and not europe asia etc.?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2007)

I didn't have power here so i am just now able to reply about the controller thing. I only have the wiimote also but for fighters it's more about being good than having fun with enjoyable motions and that's the main plus of the wiimote (esp on wifi and on tourneys...this isn't mario party 47 after all...it's the first online wii fighter).  

I didn't say that i'll 100% use the classic controller but it sounds way stupid to me if one isn't allowed to use the controller he likes the best. It's not fair for everyone to use the same controllers because not everyone is equally as good with one of em as he is with others. You take for granted that everyone would be initially better with the classic controller than the wiimote...and that wouldn't make sense seeing as how the developers focused their efforts into making the game much more easy to control with the wiimote (like they said in many interviews) but from  my understanding the classic controller controls will be like they've been ported from their ps2 form and not all that improved.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2007)

Well said dreiko.

EXACTLY the words of my mind.

I know Goku is trying to make the tourney more fair and all, but ifyou think about, that rule is forcing others out of their comfort zone.

if it's s.atks yours worried about, weve got it covered. 

just because it takes half a second longer on wii mote, doesnt mean we can match a gcn speed button controls.

some of us can pull of atks on wii mote as fast as a person can do on gcn.

weve got it covered


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 17, 2007)

well said, i agree with both dreikoo and shion, Its not that fair forcing us to play with the wii remote since other members mmay not be able to purchase a classic controller. We get its all in te spirit of fairness, but it just seems a bit unfair.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Well said dreiko.
> 
> EXACTLY the words of my mind.
> 
> ...


Exactly...esp on the special attacks part....i've tried doing the movements shown in videos and they really don't take longer than the ps2 combos i do...you might get a bit more tired but the game effects will be the same.

And again i don't have a classic wii controller or a GC one so i'll have to buy one thus i'm not having any unearned advantage...it's like not allowing people to play a lot and train because some don't have much time in their hands to play...it's like everyone having to only use his feet to play cause there's an armless person joining too .


----------



## Jazz (Jul 17, 2007)

I just tried to play BT2 with the nunchuku.

I hit the back of my head


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2007)

I rewatched the producer walkthrough video and i noticed something...apparently the wifi is only nationwide not worldwide...so the out of the USA people are kinda screwed...


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 17, 2007)

Dang, sorry for you guys. Maybe they will change it. I hope so, I would really like to play all of you.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> Dang, sorry for you guys. Maybe they will change it. I hope so, I would really like to play all of you.



They may do something when the european version of the game is out but i'm not sure how well the organized nintendo wifi is out of the US and japan. They may delay the european release to fix it or they may even remove the whole thing alltogether....that's prolly why we don't have a european release date yet.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 17, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> They may do something when the european version of the game is out but i'm not sure how well the organized nintendo wifi is out of the US and japan. They may delay the european release to fix it or they may even remove the whole thing alltogether....that's prolly why we don't have a european release date yet.






I hope they change it.  it would suck to only have online play in only one part of the world..I wonder will the fighting be lagged. Because I saw Pokemon BR the wait time for the moves and even though its turn based it seemed a little slow, so I hope that the fights aren't lagged since this si nintendo's first try at online play.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> I hope they change it.  it would suck to only have online play in only one part of the world..I wonder will the fighting be lagged. Because I saw Pokemon BR the wait time for the moves and even though its turn based it seemed a little slow, so I hope that the fights aren't lagged since this si nintendo's first try at online play.



This is not ninty's first attempt at wifi...the DS has had it with great success for like 2 years or more...it's the second wii game with wifi but it uses the same service that the DS uses. (nintendo wifi channel or WFC)

Lag is totally 100% dependent on the players' internet connection speed. Even if it's a DS game you can have lag if you play someone with a slow speed but if people all have proper internet then no lag is there.

Basically...56k and in general people with less than basic cable speeds will suffer i think.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 17, 2007)

ok, cool, thanks


----------



## Birkin (Jul 17, 2007)

Only nationwide. That blows then.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 17, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I rewatched the producer walkthrough video and i noticed something...apparently the wifi is only nationwide not worldwide...so the out of the USA people are kinda screwed...



I already posted this on the last page!
I guess no one listened to me


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2007)

Chaps said:


> I already posted this on the last page!
> I guess no one listened to me



I had electricity problems so i must have missed your post and i didn't sit and read a whole page  .

@goku: Since you are in europe and won't be able to play in the first tourney (unless the producer was saying bull)would you want me to take over the tourney till you know when you'll be able to play? (i know managing something you can't participate in can be annoying)


----------



## Birkin (Jul 17, 2007)

It annoys me to no end. And there are several players not able to join.

GOD FUCKING DAMN IT

The rage is speaking. I feel like trashing this thread


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 17, 2007)

Goku said:


> It annoys me to no end. And there are several players not able to join.
> 
> GOD FUCKING DAMN IT
> 
> The rage is speaking. I feel like trashing this thread



Like i said i can take over....don't trash it lol.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 17, 2007)

Nationwide?  What is this bullshit?!


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 17, 2007)

really dont trash it...


----------



## K-deps (Jul 17, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> really dont trash it...



Ya why trash it wen there are people in the US who can participate.
But i still think they'll realize its a mistake to make it nationwide.
Im still thinkin worldwirde is a possibility. Lets just hope for the best so everyone  can participate.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2007)

why not make it two dif tourneys?

1 for europe 1 for usa?

then again, it might be too much....


----------



## Birkin (Jul 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> why not make it two dif tourneys?
> 
> 1 for europe 1 for usa?
> 
> then again, it might be too much....



Lack of participants.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2007)

.....now  we're all screwed....

WHY NINTENDO!!?!??!?¡¡!¡

WHY!?!¡!¡¡¿?!?¡¡¿¡¡!?¿??¿


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

wait i must have missed it. what happend Goku?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll join since I'm in the US


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

What happen??!! Why cant Goku play?


----------



## K-deps (Jul 17, 2007)

Vyse said:


> What happen??!! Why cant Goku play?



The online is only nation wide


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

awww man! that sucks for Goku....I am sry...I was excited to play you too...


----------



## Birkin (Jul 17, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> So Goku have you made a bracket or plan on starting one?



I won't do anything anytime soon as Nintendo seems to have fucked up.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

hmmm do you think that maybe the Reigon online play will be changed at all?


----------



## K-deps (Jul 17, 2007)

Vyse said:


> hmmm do you think that maybe the Reigon online play will be changed at all?



Well they have time before the game comes out. Im hoping they will change it or else not that many will be in the tourney.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

yah your right....stupid Nintendo!


----------



## Birkin (Jul 17, 2007)

Is it Nintendo, or Atari?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

hmmm i think it's Atari actually...because Mario Kart for the Wii has Worldwide Online play..


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

Its gonna rape nuts everywhere!!!!!!^^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> why not make it two dif tourneys?
> 
> 1 for europe 1 for usa?
> 
> then again, it might be too much....



It has not been confirmed at all that there'll even *be* any wifi out of USA....not even for japan i think lol. 


And blame cheapass atari not nintendo...cause there's millions of worldwide online games from nintendo. (i bet atari was like "hey wii has sold a lot why not make it online for the USA"...that's prolly why the ps2 version doesn't have online and if even japan's wii version doesn't have online then we'll be sure of atari's devious plots)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

Damn you atari... think youre the big balls cuz you had the first console...

THINK AGAIN SMALL FRY!!!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

^^haha poor Atari....they will have so much hate if their online play turns out like this..


----------



## K-deps (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a question.

For the people who use the wiimote and nunchuk, which do u think is easier to block cursor up or down on the directional pad?
Ive been wondering other peoples thought on this.


----------



## TheWon (Jul 18, 2007)

Well it could be like MSC. In Europe you can only play random people from Europe. You can play people in other regions by using FC. So DBZ might be random Nationwide only, but World wide by FC.

Also it's Atari fault. I know FCs suck, but you can't blame Nintendo for all online problems.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

yah i guess it is the game developers for having crappy features..


----------



## TheWon (Jul 19, 2007)

Here is a link to a real cool video of the japanese version. Anybody know the name of the song playing.
The thread in question

Some guy on Gamefaqs posted this.
I know that someone has made topic about it, but here is some few things that caught my interest.

We see the Freeza forms, however the thing that caught my attention was on Freeza - Final Form, it mentions his appearance in GT, does this mean we get a GT Battle with Freeza -Final Form?

We now have our second Goku which is labeled as Goku - Middle Era, the profile says this is the power-up Goku from his training during his space travel to Namek. Also, Goku - Middle Era has the ability to transform into SSJ.

The Vegeta introduce in this page is Vegeta - Early Era and the page talks about how he decides to live with Bulma and such, and that SSJ Vegeta - Early Era has the Big Bang Attack.

The site also had an update on the features section which talks about the 4 things that was introduced on V-Jump last month.

So will Freeza be able to use his Hell Powers?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 19, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Here is a link to a real cool video of the japanese version. Anybody know the name of the song playing.
> The thread in question
> 
> Some guy on Gamefaqs posted this.
> ...



The song is a new song made by the people and song by the singer who sang cha-la and all the other great dbz songs and it was made just for this game.

The frieza you prolyl fight is the one goku fight (together with cell) during the early super 17 saga.

As of teh gokus there'll be 3 new Goku. One from the last budokai of DB till the sayan saga , one from the namek till the trunks saga and one from the cell till the end of the buu saga.

And early vegeta is the same early vegeta that is in sparking neo.....i don't get how you missed that .


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 19, 2007)

Big news .

Shuu-Shenron (nova or w/e his fake dub name is) and Future Gohan (the one in future trunk's future) will be in!

Here look at that : Check out the entire page .


edit: more detailed version of the scans : Stock 2 Stock 2 Link removed


----------



## TheWon (Jul 19, 2007)

I didn't I just posted some news I found. By the way you beat me by a few minutes on today's update. I figured if all you guys are going to do is talk about a tournament that is months away. Someone could at least update the thread with game info.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 19, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> I didn't I just posted some news I found. By the way you beat me by a few minutes on today's update. I figured if all you guys are going to do is talk about a tournament that is months away. Someone could at least update the thread with game info.



Well this is the tourny thread not the game thread , there is a different thread for the game so you could update that one but i sorta try to keep this one updated since i had a big part in the creation of the tiers of the tourney and since the other one who participated in creating em might just not ever get online cause of stupid atari and i may end up managing the entire tourney lol.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 19, 2007)

That is... if I let you take over...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

I feel bad for you Goku.....


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 20, 2007)

New scan with pic of the universal genki dama 







> That is... if I let you take over...



I think i've always implied that....and since you were talking about trashing the thread i believe me taking over is a possibility and you've not said anything to the opposite effect.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 20, 2007)

thats a sick picture


----------



## TheWon (Jul 20, 2007)

Goku you will be able to play. Read this.

News: Dragon Ball Z 3 Online Details
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted by Cube - Jul 20th 2007 14:45  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[Ayako]​_Sky​_Girls​_-​_02​_XVID_D03CBACD.avi


Details on the online mode of Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 have been revealed. Read them inside...

Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 for the Wii will have a few online modes, the PS2 version will however miss out on online.

Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 will feature various modes. First up is Custom battle, in which you are allowed to use your customised characters for battling. Normal Battle is the same, but you can only use regular characters. There are two ways for playing these - Friend Battle and Ranked Battle.

There are also leaderboards for the ranked battles, as well as some kind of online shop. Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 is due out this year in Europe.

From N-Europe. SO All 3 regions Games will be online. It's liked I said about. MSCharged. TO randomly search for opponents will be stuck to your region, but with friend codes. You can go international, but you face lag issue.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 20, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Goku you will be able to play. Read this.
> 
> News: Dragon Ball Z 3 Online Details
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



I can't find the last paragraph in the link you provided. Where is it from?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2007)

So Friend Battle is with FC and Ranked Battle is some random battle?

EDIT:
Easier to understand version found at Gamefaqs!
1. Custom battle: with a customized character
2. Normal Battle: with regular characters
3. Friend Battle: against a friend
4. Ranking Battle: battle to be the best in the world!
5. Ranking: world and national classifications
6. Shop: the shop.

Link: 

The Shop! Wonder what to buy... and what kind of money it uses. O_o


----------



## Volken (Jul 20, 2007)

Just 2 questions about the tournament:

1. If we chose someone that can transform, can we start the battle in the final form or whatever form we choose?

2. To use gotenks, do we have to have kid trunks and goten and fuse them in the middle of the battle?


----------



## TheWon (Jul 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I can't find the last paragraph in the link you provided. Where is it from?



I wrote that myself. I was using the Mario Strikers Charged as a example. When they want to play random oppononets. The only  play people in Europe. If they want to play people in other Regions. They must use FCs, but their may be a lag. So I believe this will be the same for DBZ.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 20, 2007)

@ jodecideion: Let's hope you're right. 

@ volken: As for #1, yes, you can start in ANY form, but beware of the giants.

As for #2, if you're going to use Goten and Kid Trunks and planning on fusing we will add 10 extra points to your team. (Goten (10) Kid Trunks (10) Fusion (10)

@ Dreikoo: Even if I can't play online I'd like us to run this together. It honestly isn't that hard to run it as I also will get the game and I'll only list scores and rules and all that. Not to sound egostic, but it seems like you want to run this alone and looking at me like I'm some pushover, when I actually am the host.


----------



## Volken (Jul 20, 2007)

Also, how many points is Android 17 worth? You put just Android- 17 in the list.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for pointing that out. Updated it now to 20.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 21, 2007)

Goku said:


> @ Dreikoo: Even if I can't play online I'd like us to run this together. It honestly isn't that hard to run it as I also will get the game and I'll only list scores and rules and all that. Not to sound egostic, but it seems like you want to run this alone and looking at me like I'm some pushover, when I actually am the host.



I was trying to be helpful (at the time i posted it was almost sure you wouldn't be able to join) sorry if i came out pushy or w/e. If you want to run it alone i have no problem stepping off...i just thought that because i'll get the JP version , my 1+ month more than anyone else early experience would help a lot with the tiers the rules and the general organizing but if my help is unwanted i'll just not participate at all and just come and play in the tourney when it starts.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 21, 2007)

That is exactly why we should cooperate on this one. I got all the rules and tournament set and you're able to play it first hand a month before the rest of us, which is a great help.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 21, 2007)

Goku said:


> That is exactly why we should cooperate on this one. I got all the rules and tournament set and you're able to play it first hand a month before the rest of us, which is a great help.



That was what i was gonna do anyways. Say you decided to let me take over i'd use the rules you have made until now. I didn't want to just take over and change everything to something "better".....cause it think things so far are going just perfect. I just wanted to help ya if you didn't want to do it because you couldn't play but now since you can we shouldn't even discuss it...things will just go as initially scheduled .


----------



## Birkin (Jul 21, 2007)

That is, if there are truth in those words.  Nevertheless, hosting without being able to participate isn't really that hard.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 21, 2007)

when does this come out anyway? are we plannng this 5 + months in advance


----------



## Birkin (Jul 22, 2007)

It's coming Mid-November.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Cell is expensive but its true he is one of the Highest tiers.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 22, 2007)

Or if you can play it in japanese it's comming 4th of October.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 22, 2007)

It's to limit the use of only powerful characters. It has to be done this way.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

Thats a good idea,well I still have Tien to wipe your asses XD


----------



## Volken (Jul 24, 2007)

How do you get +19 evolution z things for health, defense, ki and speed? I've only gotten +10 for all of them.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

wait..... so.... what are the rules?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 24, 2007)

volken330 said:


> How do you get +19 evolution z things for health, defense, ki and speed? I've only gotten +10 for all of them.



Just equip +1 of each and do the Dragon Adventure Mode and they level up gradually.

@ Shion: Some/most of them are on the first page, but there are several others which will be revealed when the registration thread is opened. Don't worry, it won't be any new cliffhanger rules.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 24, 2007)

volken330 said:


> How do you get +19 evolution z things for health, defense, ki and speed? I've only gotten +10 for all of them.



You need to lvl em up. Once you fight and win using chars with the earrings equipped and gain xp that xp goes to the earrings and if you gather the appropriate amount you'll lvl em up.

@shion : >_> ....check the first page


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

hmmm.... the rules seem fair....


----------



## Volken (Jul 24, 2007)

Can I level them up with one character and transfer it to another or is it just that character's stats?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 24, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Can I level them up with one character and transfer it to another or is it just that character's stats?



Yeah you sure can transfer em.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 27, 2007)

There'll be 161 chars in the game after all...the scan is really low quality but it's clearly shown but i've circled the area if you can't see it .


----------



## Birkin (Jul 27, 2007)

Cheers for the update, Dreikoo.  Will be pwnsome.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 27, 2007)

Wait, who's Turles again?


----------



## Birkin (Jul 27, 2007)

Turles appeared in movie 2 or 3. He was the Saiyan using the Tree of Might.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 27, 2007)

Turles is like what if Goku didnt hit on his head when he was a baby,becoming an evil sayin.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 8, 2007)

I got a few new stuff....first some new artwork (mainly) scans.












And the last batch of Q/As from the game makers : 





> Q: Will there be a mini game mode?
> 
> NB: Yes. There will be some mini-games.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 8, 2007)

Ohhh nice 

When does this start?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 8, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Ohhh nice
> 
> When does this start?



Not sure yet...prolly somewhere during november-december.


----------



## TheWon (Aug 9, 2007)

*DBZ BT3 Qand A. Thanks to Atari Site*

Community Q&A: Answers [Part 1/2/3] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've received the first batch of answers from our Dragon Ball Z brand manager today. Initially, the community's questions were submitted to a representative of Namco Bandai for review. Fifteen questions were chosen for answering from both Namco Bandai's representative and Donny Clay.

I have all of the Namco Bandai representative's answers to all fifteen questions, but I have to wait until Donny gives his perspective on the other chosen ten. So I will be releasing the answers in three parts over the course of the next few weeks. Today I'm releasing the first five. I'll be updating this thread as I receive more of Donny's answers.

Note: Some of the questions were slightly edited for spelling/grammar/clarification.

Abbreviations: Q (Question), NB (Namco Bandai), DC (Donny Clay)

UPDATE (08/08/07): All 3 parts are now posted. See below!

[Part 1]

Q: Is it true that this is the last Dragon Ball Z Playstation 2 game? Why?

NB: We're making every effort to produce this game to be "the best of DBZ game" in the history. And to be honest with you, we just cant think about the next right now. (I guess the reason why you think is that we usually end up with 3rd series per developer like Z series.)

DC: It's always a tough call deciding which systems to put our games on as they all have positive and negative points. At this point however we feel is time to kick it up a notch and bring you bigger and better games on the latest and greatest systems. We are trading in the old and busted for the new hotness, come along for the ride!

Q: Have the transformations been changed or improved?

NB: Yes. Weve been making changes and improvements for not only camera angle but also inserting directions for transformation system. For example, in order for Saiyan to transform to Giant Ape, as you know, they need to see the full moon or power ball. These directions will be implemented into the scenes.

DC: They have been improved in a few ways - the lighting and effects on them are more explosive looking and the camera angles are much more dynamic and cool looking! We are also working on making them maybe a little more tricky to do in game just for some added excitement but we arent sure yet.

Q:Have you made any changes to the leveling system?

NB: Each character will be leveled up by obtaining Z items. But the use of Z item will be more tactical than previous version. Each item works in good way and bad way. They are relative to each characters ability. Please think and tell me how to use Z-items in this game! You might be better than Producer Donny Clay!

DC: There arent many modifications to the actual leveling system per se but as [our Namco Bandai representative] stated there will be new and improved Z items which will help power up your character immensely if you use them correctly. Level up and equip your character correctly and you might have a shot at beating me. BRING IT!

Q: Will we see the return of some old favorites from past games like Chi Chi (Super DBZ), Kid Uub (Budokai 3), and Teen Future Trunks (Sagas: Evolution)?

NB: We'll have some but in different forms.

DC: Yes youll see some old friends and some new ones you havent ever played before in a DBZ game. Im pretty darned excited about the roster we on deck for you guys this time around.

Q:What do you think about the evolution of the Dragon Ball games in these past years?

NB: [Our representative had Donny answer this one.]

DC: I think the games have progressed very nicely over the years we have improved them in every way. Graphically they have been fantastic in my opinion and the fighting systems have gotten better and better. But I know you guys - you want more - and we will serve it up soon!

[Part 2]

Q: Have the Wii Controls improved greatly? If so, please give examples.

NB: Yes. The previous Tenkaichi 2 game was released at launch of Wii console. The innovative Wii controller made so many changes to Tenkaichi, some were greeted positive, while others were criticized. In this game, weve been trying to improve the controls by listening to customers, and the controls to be more intuitive and easy for every one to play.

DC:They certainly have. Weve gotten rid of the pointer system so now all the attacking is easily done with just the Wii-mote. All of your movement is handled through the nunchuck. I actually play better on the Wii now than the PS2. Never thought Id say that, but there it is.

Q: Have the character models been improved?

NB: Weve refined all the character models for this game!

DC: The models get better every time we make a new game and Tenkaichi 3 is no exception. More polys, better textures, all the usual tech speak you are used to hearing. Dont take it from me- go check out the latest screenshots, the proof is in the puddin!

Q: Will the new characters have unique attacks or generic ones?

NB: [Our representative had Donny answer this one.]

DC:They will have a few unique super moves and some unique combos as well. There will definitely be unique reasons to choose one character over another depending on your play-style.

Q: Will the stages be bigger in this game?

NB: Actually the size of the battle stages has been the same. But it has been refined as much as possible.

DC: We felt the size of the battle arenas was very good so we left that alone. They are big enough to create distance from your opponent but not so big you cant ever find who it is you are supposed to be fighting. The levels all look better and are more interactive than before though that's for sure.

Q: When you say over 20 new characters, does that include transformations?

NB: No, the character itself.

DC: We mean 20 new characters - if they transform great, but we dont count those as separate characters. You will see 20 new faces on the characters select screenonce youve unlocked everything of course!

[Part 3] *FINAL*

Q: Will there be a mini game mode?

NB: Yes. There will be some mini-games.

DC: There are a few mini games planned in the game, not just the loading screens this time! They may even unlock some special stuff

Q: Will there be Japanese music in the game?

NB: Yes. But not songs. Would you guys like Japanese song inside?

DC: Yes we have the Japanese songs in the game but they are instrumentals only, no voice.

Q: What is this Dramatic Z Engine? Is it about cut scenes? Will we have more? Or is it something about battles?

NB: The story mode has been changed dramatically. Well explain this later

DC: This has to do with the cut scenes. Instead of just playing every story through just like the show, we are allowing the players to change the outcome for a new story and new scenes. Of course if you like to see these battles just as they are on the show you can do that as well!

Q: Is there a possibility that the number of characters would increase above 150 in the time that's left for the game to be finished? Or is it decided already?

NB: Yes. There always is a possibility to produce something good for fans!

DC: We think we have a pretty full character roster but if there is space to pack more in, we will!

Q: What is your point of view on the Dragon Ball series? Should a game developer appreciate the series on which he works for his game?

NB: Dragon Ball Z is the gold master of all anime in the world. Weve grew up watching Dragon Ball Z when we were young. Now we can be a part of the DBZ game development team, and we really appreciate being a part of the team. The last year I traveled to Italy, and in the very small town in Italy there was a TV game shop. And at the very front of the casher desk, Tenkaichi softs were placed. Kids in Italy love to play Dragon Ball Z games. We really appreciate the opportunity to produce TV game with such famous anime series, and on the other hand we always need to put ourselves in hard work because so many fans are waiting for our game all over the world.

DC: Dragon Ball set the bar in action anime, I love it and feel very proud working with something so special. Every other action anime I see, I am comparing it to DBZ. I feel that even after all these years there is nothing more amazing than some of the fights in DBZ. As for whether or not a dev team needs to appreciate the series? - Of Course! Everyone who works on these titles are definitely diehard DBZ fans.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 10, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Community Q&A: Answers [Part 1/2/3]
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I already posted part 3 on the previous page and i think the stuff said on the other 2 parts have been known for like months here lol.


----------



## Volken (Aug 15, 2007)

Are we allowed to use Gotenks from the start instead of fusing him in-battle? And what's Krillin worth?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 15, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Are we allowed to use Gotenks from the start instead of fusing him in-battle? And what's Krillin worth?



Yes and check the first page.


----------



## Volken (Aug 15, 2007)

Krilliin's not there.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn Dreikoo! You forgot Krillin. 

We'll take him later. Most likely either 10 or 20.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

Goku said:


> Damn Dreikoo! You forgot Krillin.
> 
> We'll take him later. Most likely either 10 or 20.



Ya give him 10....it doesn't really matter if we forgot a few right now since meteor isn't out yet and many of those tiers or points will possibly change...we'll have 2 piccolo 3 goku etc...so people don't bother making your teams from those tiers cause chances are at least 1 of those chars will change rating...if not all 5 .


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

......when is release date again????


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ......when is release date again????



4 of october for jp ps2 version for me somewhere in november (i think 17...not sure though) for my wii verson and the rest of you guys .


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 17, 2007)

3 more chars confirmed (Seripa Tambourine and Dr Wheelo)

Here's the scan


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2007)

New gameplay vid.


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry, probly a dumb question.

But when is this game due to be released?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2007)

Dude...read 4 posts above...i answered it on the same exact page for crying out loud >_>. (since you're new i'm holding back but please when you have questions about something always read at least the first and last page of the thread cause chances are that question has been answered already x10 and you'll prolly annoy someone by asking it again  )

Oh and welcome to the forums  .


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2007)

New godly gameplay vids (worthy of be double posting XD) i'm not reaching overhyped status here . this


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Dude...read 4 posts above...i answered it on the same exact page for crying out loud >_>. (since you're new i'm holding back but please when you have questions about something always read at least the first and last page of the thread cause chances are that question has been answered already x10 and you'll prolly annoy someone by asking it again  )
> 
> Oh and welcome to the forums  .



Lol sorry bro >.<


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> Lol sorry bro >.<



Np you're just learning...btw aren't those vids crazy?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 24, 2007)

New kickass vids .

sort-of-catchy AMV (suu senron  vs king vegeta)

sort-of-catchy AMV (all of ssj4 goku's moves showed and some of futore gohan)


----------



## Superior (Aug 28, 2007)

This Game is Gonna be kickass


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2007)

Rock Lee01 said:


> This Game is Gonna be kickass



Hell yeah...you've seen the new vids of the transformations and blasts of a ton of chars? Godly right 

(if you haven't check the thread about the game on the gaming department...iv'e posted all  of em on links from youtube)

This one


----------



## Superior (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool Thanks


----------



## TheWon (Sep 14, 2007)

another video


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> another video



This was taken for this guy's youtube profile by that site.

Here's his profile and the rest of that batch of vids. 

And also 3 other new ones.


----------



## Superior (Sep 14, 2007)

nice vid Dreikoo


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm definitely joining up for this, can't wait lol.

Anyway yeah I had seen those vids Dre the other day, they are indeed awesome.


----------



## Superior (Sep 18, 2007)

Can't wait till this starts


----------



## Birkin (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome, advertise in your sections!

Need loads of people


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Arale and general blue are the remaining chars after all....oh and here's the big 8 min trailer we've been waiting for....too many godly stuff to point out...so everyone just point your 1-2 fav things...mine were the super genki dama in the end and that blast 100% frieza shot that did a struggle with angry kamehame ha.

Link removed


----------



## Birkin (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome! 

Personally the Potara Earring Fusion and Team Bardock.

Also, it's pretty much up to you to luke out the new Z-items if you understand Japanese well enough.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Goku said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Personally the Potara Earring Fusion and Team Bardock.
> 
> Also, it's pretty much up to you to luke out the new Z-items if you understand Japanese well enough.



Did you notice that rush oosaru seripa used on dodoria? ....if you like those chars i bet that one had you drooling . 

As for the z items...since we already said we'd only use health speed defense and ki ones i see no point in me doing that for the tourney....if it comes up in the future i may do it but by then the game would be out so i wouldn't have to lol.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, pretty awesome.  Never really liked those though.

Oh and trust me, there will be several tournaments.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 19, 2007)

We should come up with a small banner for our sigs... or something, need to get the word out.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 19, 2007)

Just use the image in the first post, although it is rather large


----------



## Firestorm (Sep 19, 2007)

All i no is that i want this game badly.


----------



## Banshi (Sep 20, 2007)

> This was taken for this guy's youtube profile by that site.
> 
> Here's his profile and the rest of that batch of vids.
> 
> And also 3 other new ones.


 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL they have kid chichi from dragonball
kid goku is my favorite character


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Banshi said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL they have kid chichi from dragonball
> kid goku is my favorite character



If you saw the newest vid you've seen what attack his  UB is...yeah it looks almost better than the anime now lol.


----------



## willtheshadow (Sep 20, 2007)

Am I to understand that budokai 3 has online play seeing as this is an online tourney section.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

This is the millionth we answer this, yes it does....


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Queiroz to quit Man U? New godly pics.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

It looks so clean. :amazed


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Goku said:


> It looks so clean. :amazed



Look carefully at the 3 pics with vegeto ssj's specials...and at his ki bar and char bar especially...do you notice anything noteworthy?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

They barely use any ki? If that's what you're hinting at.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Goku said:


> They barely use any ki? If that's what you're hinting at.



No , if you notice , he's not in sparking (max power mode or w/e it's dub name is) when he does the ki sword rush that was his Ub in bt2. The new UB is that kamehame ha with the crazy yellow aura he's charging up in one of the pics. (not the one where he shoots it) prolly it'll be called final kamehame ha.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'm fairly certain it's Final Kamehameha (which he's needed all along).


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah nice, didn't really notice that. Thanks

Time is drawing on us. Soon Dreikoo will have the game and we can finalize the tier list!


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah it's only 2 weeks more....it's a good thing my college tests are all 1-2 days before oct 4  .


----------



## Jazz (Sep 20, 2007)

As soon as I saw Super Genki Dama, I drooled.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

I came as soon as I saw your name.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Jaga (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm going to be Teen Gohan... with him i am unstoppable!


----------



## Birkin (Oct 2, 2007)

Wanna bet?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are some vids :  oh and i *just got my copy in the mail* I'll be posting stuff soon .


----------



## Xell (Oct 3, 2007)

I feel so sorry for you guys. When you vs me, you'll be on your knees in tears, as I own you with Kuririn.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 3, 2007)

If I let you in the tournament with that attitude


----------



## Xell (Oct 4, 2007)

Goku said:


> If I let you in the tournament with that attitude



GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Halcyon Days (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice Crisp lines and brilliant color variety. I can't wait. They already have the box cover asking for pre-orders here.



Xell said:


> I feel so sorry for you guys. When you vs me, you'll be on your knees in tears, as I own you with Kuririn.



only if you're dreaming. Tapion will rip you a new one.



Dreikoo said:


> Here are some vids :  oh and i *just got my copy in the mail* I'll be posting stuff soon .



you must have the japanese version. with a modified wii.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually, he has the Jap. PS2 version


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 5, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> Nice Crisp lines and brilliant color variety. I can't wait. They already have the box cover asking for pre-orders here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i got the jp ps2 version with a pal ps2...i use swap magic for it to play imports...i'm getting the US wii version.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 5, 2007)

ALRIGHT NEW RULE if it sounds ok


We all know we will have groups of 4 before moving on to the quarter finals etc. So I thought, in a 5v5 if Player A beats 4 of Player B's characters but loses in the end, the score would be

Player A: 4
Player B: 5
Player C: 0
Player D: 0

This is so the loser won't feel like everything was for nothing, so he get a few points as well.

Anyone understand this? And if one of the players want to play with 3 or 4 characters instead of 5, the winner will get 5 points.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds good, but just a little confusing.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 5, 2007)

1 kill = 1 point, no matter if you lose or win.

that should simplify it


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 5, 2007)

Goku said:


> ALRIGHT NEW RULE if it sounds ok
> 
> 
> We all know we will have groups of 4 before moving on to the quarter finals etc. So I thought, in a 5v5 if Player A beats 4 of Player B's characters but loses in the end, the score would be
> ...



There should be some reward for the one who beat all opponent with his last char left too...also with the point-tier system we got there'll be many teams with less than 5 chars...so i don't' think this particular new rule can work well for them.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 6, 2007)

But if you decide to go with less than 5 characters, they are most likely superior to the characters in the 5 man teams individually.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 6, 2007)

Goku said:


> But if you decide to go with less than 5 characters, they are most likely superior to the characters in the 5 man teams individually.



But that doesn't take into account the skill of the player . How you beat those chars matters too. It's different to make a lot of switches and win with 5 chars alive than to win with 2 chars alive...cause all of the 5 alive chars my have only a bit of health left but if those 2 chars are full health that's a bigger accomplishment...


All in all i think that that system leaves many variables and important details out of the picture and that's why i don't like.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, but I was thinking along the lines so it wouldn't be for nothing if he beat 4/5 characters.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 6, 2007)

We could have a pride system , the loser of every match must rate their opponent and give them a grade. Of course people must be fair and since they lost from that person rating them low would make em be even lower so i doubt people wouldn't rate fairly .

(since it's a dbz game i think a sayanish rule would go well here)

What do you think?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, sounds good but what about the loser? I think he/she should get something even if they lost when they were so close to winning.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok then the winner also rates the loser , also if they rate really low they must give a somewhat believable reason. 

(and apparently the loser can't have a better score than the winner so the winner's highest possible rating score would be 1 point lower than what the loser rated him...so for an example say we play and you beat me...i rate you with a 6/10...then the best rating you can give me is a 5/10 and since the losers will rate first that ensures that they'll rate fairly because their score also would depend on that)


How about it now?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah that works, but how do we implement it into the overall score?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 7, 2007)

We just add it up at the end and the one with the most points gets an extra bonus.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Alright, sounds fair.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 7, 2007)

Cool then , i'll pm you the exact wording for the rule together with the tiers...btw i'll be playing all day today and i'm getting a good feel for many chars so the list will be done by next week i believe .


----------



## Birkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Blade101 (Oct 11, 2007)

DBZ Online, MAD!


----------



## Birkin (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh yeah


----------



## Banshi (Oct 14, 2007)

I should have this game by november


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2007)

*Sayans*

Nappa - 10
Goten - 10
Kid Trunks - 10
Pan - 10
Kid Gohan - 20
Raditz - 10
Kid Goku - 10
Trunks (Sword) - 20


Mid:
Fighting Trunks - 20
Gohan - 20
Vegeta (Scouter) - 20
Goku Early - 20
Seripa -20
King Vegeta - 20
Bardock - 30
Turles - 20
Vegeta (Cell Saga) - 30

High:
Majin Vegeta - 40
GT Goku - 30
Mirai Gohan - 30
Super Saiyan 4 Vegeta - 30
Goku Mid - 30
Goku Late - 30
Broly - 40
Vegeta Late - 30
Gogeta - 40
Vegito - 40
Teen Gohan - 30
Gotenks - 40

Highest:

Super Saiyan 4 Gogeta - 50
Mystic Gohan - 40

*Evil*

Low

Saibamen - 10
Appule - 10
Demon King Piccolo - 20
Pilaf - 20
Frieza Soldier - 10
Cell Jr. - 20
Garlic Jr. - 20
Slug - 20
Cui - 10
Dodoria - 10
Zarbon - 20
Guldo - 10
Burter - 20
Mercenary Tao - 20
Cyborg Tao - 20
Tambourine - 20
Akuman -10
General Blue - 10
Spopovich - 20

Mid
Dr wheelo - 20
Babidi -- 30
King cold - 30
Mecha Frieza - 20
Frieza - 30
Evil Buu - 30
Cooler - 30
Meta-Cooler - 20
Android 19 - 20
Dr. Gero - 20
Android 17 - 30
Jeice - 20
Captain Ginyu - 20
Dabura - 30
Salza - 20
Recoome - 20
Bojack - 30
Zangya 20

High

Cell - 40
I Shenron - 40
Baby - 40
Janemba - 40
Android 13 - 30
Suu Shenron - 40

Highest

Kid Buu 50
Super 17 - 50
Super Buu 50
Hirudegarn 50

*Good*

Krillin - 10
Yamcha - 10
Chiaotzu - 10
Namu - 20
Android 8 - 20
Chichi - 10
Yajirobi - 10
Grandpa Gohan - 10
Master Roshi - 20
Hercule - 10
Tapion - 20

Mid

Pikkon - 20
Nail -20
Arale - 30
Piccolo early - 30
Tien - 20
Supreme Kai - 30
Videl - 20
Piccolo Late - 30
Android 18 - 20
Android 16 - 30

High


Uub - 40
Fat Buu - 30

Highest

None.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 14, 2007)

Alright, wasn't that much of a stretch compared to BT2's list. Will add them now!


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah , some fell tiers some rose but most of em remained the same in the grand scheme of things so it wasn't too much trouble...getting a good feel with each of em for establishing that they remained the same was the hard (and way way fun/training) part lol.

(the good thing is that i went from a level of balance with the super hard AI of meteor to winning easily every match...although with the max of my effort which i never used even 30% of in neo...)


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> *Sayans*
> High:
> Gotenks - 40



Righteous death, Super Gotenks!!!!!      >>;


Awesome list there Dre, I can't wait for the game and the tourney.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2007)

Gotenks although has the same moves has been upped and all of em look way better now. (his bubu volayball CS now has piccolo in it too XD)


----------



## Superior (Oct 14, 2007)

So when this tourney gonna kick off?


----------



## Birkin (Oct 15, 2007)

Registration will kick into action late-November and the tournament will be held some time after that, depending on contesters.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 15, 2007)

I say we should open for registrations now since the tiers are done...no point in holding it off any more.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 15, 2007)

Problem:

I bet you, and max 3 others have this game already. At least I wouldn't pick a character I haven't played yet. And you said it yourself, all characters are different than in BT2.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 15, 2007)

Goku said:


> Problem:
> 
> I bet you, and max 3 others have this game already. At least I wouldn't pick a character I haven't played yet. And you said it yourself, all characters are different than in BT2.



I don't get how that can be a problem...we don't have to post our team the second we register for it....and even though the chars are different the general balance remained the same with almost all of em.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 15, 2007)

Seems we misunderstood eachother. I get what you're saying. Basically that we list _who_ is joining and late-November we pick teams? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah...join =/= pick the team you're using lol.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 15, 2007)

Alright, thread made. Automatically added you, if you don't mind.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Oct 17, 2007)

do we post our team here?
or send them to you guys, To be honest I rather play with the guys I'm considering the post them to see if the moves match and such


----------



## SatoSky (Nov 5, 2007)

Is this going to be a password character tourny? Or actual PvP stuff?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 5, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> Is this going to be a password character tourny? Or actual PvP stuff?



Wii online pvp tourney. (as it sais in the thread title )





> do we post our team here?
> or send them to you guys, To be honest I rather play with the guys I'm considering the post them to see if the moves match and such




In the tourney registration thread or if you wish you can send it to us...same thing....unless you mind people knowing it lol , although since the game will be out on dec 3 you have some time....you can post it now but yo don't HAVE to .

And i don't quite get what you mean about the moves "matching"...you mind elaborating on that?


----------



## Jaga (Nov 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> In the tourney registration thread or if you wish you can send it to us...same thing....unless you mind people knowing it lol , although since the game will be out on dec 3 you have some time....you can post it now but yo don't HAVE to .



wheres the registration thread? i'm soo picking this game up asap and wanted to get in on the action


----------



## Banshi (Dec 5, 2007)

i dont know if somebody already said this but

I was playing tenkaichi 3 with some of my friends the other day, and i noticed that some characters have this unblockable attack at the end of a combo called the powerwave (i think thats what its called not sure i have to look back, but i know zarbon has it)
not only is it unblockable but it can be chained with a teleport attack, and it does a decent amount of damage, i think this could be potentially broken


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 5, 2007)

You mean when you're punching and then they shoot a blast at the enemy? Yeah, Vegeta, Zarbon and some others can do that, but it is blockable.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 5, 2007)

Banshi said:


> i dont know if somebody already said this but
> 
> I was playing tenkaichi 3 with some of my friends the other day, and i noticed that some characters have this unblockable attack at the end of a combo called the powerwave (i think thats what its called not sure i have to look back, but i know zarbon has it)
> not only is it unblockable but it can be chained with a teleport attack, and it does a decent amount of damage, i think this could be potentially broken



Check it again cause there's no move with such name...and yes there's many unblockable moves....those are the ones you sidestep or z-counter or teleport out of.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 6, 2007)

ok i looked back on it, i had the name wrong its called the blaster wave

sidestep doesnt work, but it can be z countered (although i have a really hard time with the timing), i dont know if it can be teleported yet, and i think the feint move can avoid if i saw it correctly


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 6, 2007)

Banshi said:


> ok i looked back on it, i had the name wrong its called the blaster wave
> 
> sidestep doesnt work, but it can be z countered (although i have a really hard time with the timing), i dont know if it can be teleported yet, and i think the feint move can avoid if i saw it correctly



Everything can be teleported out of , just press O in the correct timing and there.

And yes you need a great sense of timing in this game....and that you obtain from long hours of training.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah, i should play the game more before judging stuff


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll be getting the game today, so I'll post my team later


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone want to go through a few practice rounds before the tournament

Here's my friend code:
29647-1398-981


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> Anyone want to go through a few practice rounds before the tournament
> 
> Here's my friend code:
> 29647-1398-981



I'll be home around 9:30 pm est , we could play after that.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 11, 2007)

well I have a dinner to go to with a few of my friends at the same time EST before we all leave for christmas break, and I probably wont return until about 11:30-12:00 EST that night, and I'll get on and play for a little after that. If you still want to practice I'll be on


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> well I have a dinner to go to with a few of my friends at the same time EST before we all leave for christmas break, and I probably wont return until about 11:30-12:00 EST that night, and I'll get on and play for a little after that. If you still want to practice I'll be on



Yes i most likely will be awake till 1 or 2.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 12, 2007)

Dude...you totally stood me up...>.<.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 12, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Dude...you totally stood me up...>.<.



It's ok, there are more fish in the sea.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 12, 2007)

My apoligies, I am so sorry dreikoo. After the dinner we started playing a game of monopoly at 11PM, and it didn't end until 3 that morning.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 12, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Dude...you totally stood me up...>.<.



that sounds like something a girlfriend would say

...but don't worry...when i get the game (when Atari fixes lag, and the game is available at my TRU or Walmart) i won't leave you hanging


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 12, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> My apoligies, I am so sorry dreikoo. After the dinner we started playing a game of monopoly at 11PM, and it didn't end until 3 that morning.



Oh yeah i know how that can be...no worries i just played random.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 12, 2007)

After I leave from work in a few hours tonight I'll probably be on it alot tonight so if you're on when i am I'll battle you


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 13, 2007)

Dreikoo, my FC changed. sorry


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 17, 2007)

Does this tourney thing have a date and time? And a sane scoring system?


----------



## Birkin (Dec 17, 2007)

^ Since I'm hosting it, of course it will have a sane scoring system 

Also, it will kick off end Des/beg Jan.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 18, 2007)

the lag is beginning to go away. the game is beginning to speed up


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 29, 2007)

well its about time to get started. I hope everyone is ready....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2007)

When is this gonna happen?! I can't miss out!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm up for a battle if anyone wants, BTW. My friend code is 279293178693.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 30, 2007)

Since christmas and stuff is sorta done I was thinking January 10th. Does this sound ok to everyone?

Ma Junior, did you change your name?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, I used to be Dr. David Friendly. January 10th is good for me, what time? I've got work n' shit so afternoon/evening is preferable for me.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 30, 2007)

Depends on what region you're living in. Me and my fellow Europeans can't participate as we get the game like... first February? which is complete bullshit.

It all comes down to Americans. I'll probably send PMs around to make sure people are still in this.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 30, 2007)

So... is it gonna be one on one fights or team battles, cause I don't know if that feature is available in online mode.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 30, 2007)

One on one fights. Just read up on the rules. Still wondering if one kill = one point or if I should go with like a couple of points each win.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah J-10 is fine by me to


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2007)

Budokai Tenkaichi 3 FC: 4596-8301-8690


----------



## Birkin (Jan 1, 2008)

Now freakin sign up if you haven't


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2008)

*signs up* 

I'm still a noob at the game though  

Although, I'm almost finished unlocking all of the characters. I'm just missing Future Gohan >_<

Damn, Red Shenron keeps appearing


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 1, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *signs up*
> 
> I'm still a noob at the game though
> 
> ...




The dragons apear at random.
Save the game before you go to shenron. Hit reset when the dragon you don't want apears. Keep doing that till you get which one you want.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 1, 2008)

I still need King Cold, but whenever I go to wish using the balls, all I have is battlefields n' stuff. I'll get him and I'll be done with all of the characters.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 2, 2008)

If u guys have played online already whats ur DBZ T3 username. I may have already fought a few of you. mine is Gundam


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 2, 2008)

Cell said:


> I still need King Cold, but whenever I go to wish using the balls, all I have is battlefields n' stuff. I'll get him and I'll be done with all of the characters.



You unlock him from a tournament not from the DBs.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 2, 2008)

well how do you unlock future Gohan? I've unlocked him with the password, but I cant make him go super saiyan so I need the real one. you know how to get him?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 2, 2008)

ZeroBelow said:


> well how do you unlock future Gohan? I've unlocked him with the password, but I cant make him go super saiyan so I need the real one. you know how to get him?



You wish for him from the regular shenron.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 2, 2008)

oh, thats how. thanks


----------



## Xell (Jan 4, 2008)

Shit guys! I forgot about this. I'll have to drop out.. Last time I checked, BT3 for the Wii isn't out here.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah you're from Europe too huh? Accepted.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 4, 2008)

where's nova shenron? I dont see him on the tier list


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll let Dreikoo handle that as I don't have the game lulz


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 4, 2008)

How many points does it cost to add a life bar with a z-item


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 4, 2008)

The Z-Items we allowed are free. They're basically there to make the fights longer so it's not all ruled out on luck.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 4, 2008)

so basically we can just extend each of our charcaters life bars to maximum


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 4, 2008)

yep you can, as well as Defend and other approved items


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 4, 2008)

Dang, I was enjoying the thought of fighting with regular life bars. It puts people on edge and makes them fight harder knowing they dont have alot of life otherwise people will just do random and crazy crap just because they have tons of life.


----------



## Banshi (Jan 4, 2008)

not fair, this game is sold out everywhere, over where im at


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 4, 2008)

can u order it online?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 4, 2008)

Btw this game doesn't allow for team battles online so we maybe should change the rules a bit.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to see if anyone uses SSJ4 gogeta or super 17


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it required to have 5 people on a team?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 4, 2008)

nope, its not


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok thanks


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 4, 2008)

People who uses SSJ4 Gogeta in fights, especially when I'm using low tier characters, are lame.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 4, 2008)

Beh, he's pretty powerful but by no means the best.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 4, 2008)

Still, when I'm using Butta and he's using SSJ4 Gogeta, I'm kind of left in the dust.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 5, 2008)

If you pump him up to max health it shouldn't be impossible. Of course you're gonna have a bit of an uphill battle no matter what, but that's where you gotta really show some skill.

Or some cheapness.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> Still, when I'm using Butta and he's using SSJ4 Gogeta, I'm kind of left in the dust.



I beat this guy who was using SSJ4 Gogeta. He waited until I picked Appule then rushed and Picked SSJ4. I was so pissed I won with a perfect.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 5, 2008)

The drawback by choosing one of the better ones is that you can can barely pick 2 more.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> People who uses SSJ4 Gogeta in fights, especially when I'm using low tier characters, are lame.



Lol that's just funny...i've pwned many of em with as low chars as zarbon or early goku .

You have to worry about arale more than ssj4 gogeta cause she requires skill but if such skill is present she's much harder to beat.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

It's just annoying because Gogeta has too many fucking health bars.

Also, I'm a beast with Zarbon.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 5, 2008)

you must fight people on custom then. On normal I think he has just four or five.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah, I mainly fight in custom mode.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 5, 2008)

Cell said:


> It's just annoying because Gogeta has too many fucking health bars.
> 
> Also, I'm a beast with Zarbon.



He doesn't , there's a bunch of chars who start at 5 bars.


And the many health bars of custom are offset by the lack of stats....i prefer to max out his blast stock and attacks than give him ANY health...he's much more destructive that way.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 6, 2008)

Man, I don't know how I'm gonna be able to play Burst Limit... I don't have the money for a PS3.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 6, 2008)

It'll migrate to another console eventually if not immediately I'm sure...


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont think I'll like burst limit. I've fallen in love with the tenkaichi series. Burst limit just looks like another budokai


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 7, 2008)

People should start registering teams :/

If no one else registers we might have to postpone.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm guessing it's postponed since alot of people haven't posted.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like it currently.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 10, 2008)

i won't be able to play Wii until like march/april  

if tourney is before then than i will have to be excluded


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry guys, but this is getting postponed until later. New registration and stuff will be made.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 10, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 10, 2008)

Jaga said:


> i won't be able to play Wii until like march/april
> 
> if tourney is before then than i will have to be excluded



Why? Didn't you already have the game? I remember us discussing about playing...


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jan 10, 2008)

maybe he's grounded or his wii broke


----------



## Jaga (Jan 10, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Why? Didn't you already have the game? I remember us discussing about playing...



i have the game (played Ryoshi like 40 times...lol) but i probably won't be back home until then (vacationing, school)


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Mar 20, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Sorry guys, but this is getting postponed until later. New registration and stuff will be made.



Lag killed any possible chance of making this tournament possible and Goku (Birkin) seems to have been banned. So I guess we're gonna get no where in this tournament now.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 20, 2008)

This is upsetting... D:


----------



## Halcyon Days (Mar 20, 2008)

who are you telling, I was ready to trounce all of you


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 29, 2008)

_Just wondering ... is the lag on Online really bad  _


----------



## Halcyon Days (Apr 29, 2008)

very....but in some matches it goes normal speed.


----------

